# New high-end headphone amps: Vorzuge VorzAMPpure and VorzAMPduo impressions and review thread



## shigzeo

​  Okay full review is up at TouchMyApps.
  I must add just a few things but the text is as, though some additions re: measurements to be added.
   
  I started impressions at the TouchMyApps forum. I'll have a full review later in the next few weeks. I think this product deserves the ink space and will find many fans as it breaks the mould. How is this? Well, it's an expensive product, selling from 400-700$ depending on where you are and what unit you choose. But rather than going the very tried road of all-out benchmark performance, VorzAMPpure and VorzAMPduo obviously plow their own sonic signature, and it's no an accident. It is wonderful.
   
*Some background*
Vorzüge are a new company out of Germany. The VorzAMPpure and VorzAMPduo are their first products. They are (I assume) new to most people here at Headfi. e-earphones, Fuji-AVIC, Musica Acoustics, and who know else has them for sale and testing.
   
  In Japan at least, the Vorzüge is quite popular despite being expensive. It is tiny, compact, and delightful. I need to go back to spend more time with a sample. If you go to any of the above stores you can try one out. I assume people here will also be getting them soon as they are excellent. As an amp-only unit, I've not been this excited for a long time. There are very low levels of noise, maker-tailored low and high frequency rolloffs, and from my other listening observations, a slight amount of harmonic distortion in the signal.
   
  Whatever the tech spec says, it has a sound all its own, erring towards a wide, taught mid range, and secondarily, extended, but extremely smooth highs. 
   
  I've got not much more to say other than the DUO version has EQ switches for bass and treble, and has major impact. I find the treble switch introduces a bit of background noise, and probably sits at around 5-6 dB increase, while the bass switch plows through your head, possibly serving up ~10 decibels of jaw-shivering bass. It is a more intense version of the Graham Slee Voyager. Well, as far as the contour is formed. As far as coherence from bass to treble, the Vorz amps are smoother, easier to listen to. 
   
  A size comparo with ALO The National and GoVibe Porta Tube+
   
*NOTE: *Vorzuge contacted me to say that if anyone wants their gain lowered, Vorzuge will do it for free. So, go ahead and buy with confidence. 
   

   
  More impressions welcome here!
   
  Remember, full review is up at TouchMyApps.


----------



## shigzeo

BTW: I may have secured one for till the weekend.


----------



## fhuang

anyone has it?


----------



## shigzeo

I will be testing a new version of the VorzAMP in the next few days. The current one is a pocketable favourite of mine, but has an overly aggressive gain in the volume pot. Vorzüge will be addressing this especially for IEM users and I will report back. For now, the VorzAMP in both Duo and Pure flavours is a fabulous amp. 
   
  My review is pending the new unit. I am confident that Vorzüge will keep the high standards they started with the VorzAMPs. They are of the highest workmanship I've yet seen with attention to detail that far outstrips any other manufacturer I've seen. Fortunately, sound-wise, they are very nice as well.


----------



## productred

I've been using the VorzAMPduo with my Compact Monitors Stage 4 and Beyerdynamic T50P over the weekend, with very favourable results. Even without much run-in, and without the DuoEQ function, the VorzAMP itself is up there with the very best of portable amps. More to come after more quality time with it.


----------



## shigzeo

Very welcome indeed. The EQduo system is incredible to say the least, probably the most mature implementation I've spend gobs of time with. The only other amp I feel has as satisfying an EQ contour is the the Graham Slee Voyager as I mentioned above. The VorzAMPs do much better with low Ω IEM earphones though, driving nearly perfect signal down to about 4Ω.


----------



## shigzeo

I'll be upping a full review next week. Not sure yet of final score, but it will be high. It's the most impressive first product I've seen from any company.


----------



## fhuang

i bought that up earlier because i heard it last week from Jaben Hong Kong.  the good - i like the sound.  very dynamic, very rich sounding amp.  the bass and treble switches actually sound very decent/without much distortion after switching them on.  the not so good - even is very small and compact, it is very heavy.  i think it's heavier than the original sr71, with batteries.  the gain, too loud for iem.  i had my jh16 with me but the lowest volume is already too loud.  lucky i had my signature pro with me that day.  still a bit too much gain for low impedance headphones.  and also the price, the clerk there told me is around 4k hong kong dollars and that's over 500 US so it's definitely not cheap. 
   
  i think i need to have a second visit though


----------



## shigzeo

The VorzAMP has gone through a couple revisions. The newer ones have lower gain in the volume pot, and even with ToGo 334, I am able to get balance and low enough volume to enjoy music, but the early models had too high gain. There is very low noise coming from the Vorz, which is one reason I really recommend it for IEM users, but on the other hand, those IEMs until recently, had to be not too sensitive. 
   
  The sound is rich, slightly dark, but when treble/bass switches turned on, dynamics go up, and sound changes quite a bit. I actually prefer the PURE (no EQ) because it is easier to attach to an iPod nano. Review up by Friday next. Very good portable amp, especially with newest gain revisions. Expensive, but the build quality and attention to detail are unrivalled by anyone (anyone at all) in the field. In the amp world, they are Suyama (FitEar), and thus have no competition at all.


----------



## rudi0504

shigzeo said:


> The VorzAMP has gone through a couple revisions. The newer ones have lower gain in the volume pot, and even with ToGo 334, I am able to get balance and low enough volume to enjoy music, but the early models had too high gain. There is very low noise coming from the Vorz, which is one reason I really recommend it for IEM users, but on the other hand, those IEMs until recently, had to be not too sensitive.
> 
> The sound is rich, slightly dark, but when treble/bass switches turned on, dynamics go up, and sound changes quite a bit. I actually prefer the PURE (no EQ) because it is easier to attach to an iPod nano. Review up by Friday next. Very good portable amp, especially with newest gain revisions. Expensive, but the build quality and attention to detail are unrivalled by anyone (anyone at all) in the field. In the amp world, they are Suyama (FitEar), and thus have no competition at all.




Hi shigzeo

You said the vorzamp is dark sounding, how dark is compare to RS 71 B and Alo RX 3 B?

Which ones from these 3 amps has the best Sound Quality interm the best impact in Bass region Mid and treble and detail ?

Please advise 

Thank you


----------



## shigzeo

rudi0504 said:


> Hi shigzeo
> You said the vorzamp is dark sounding, how dark is compare to RS 71 B and Alo RX 3 B?
> Which ones from these 3 amps has the best Sound Quality interm the best impact in Bass region Mid and treble and detail ?
> Please advise
> Thank you




Oh dear, I don't want to make it sound like the vorzüge is dark. It has the slightest of high end roll off, and a slight low end roll off. Mids are more prominent, but the difference is nothing to essay about. 

Mids have the best channel separation, appearing brighter and in some ways a bit more detailed than bass or treble. It isn't dark. It is slightly dark. I wouldn't dare say to a grasp or AKG owner that it will tame the highs I their phones or some such rubbish. I'd merely say there are amps that sound a bit more sparkly up top. A bit.


----------



## kellj

Is this amp (overall) comparable to Aha 120 and L3?


----------



## shigzeo

I'm sorry, but I've not used the Aha 120, and the L3 I've only touched in passing.


----------



## kellj

how big is it ?Compare with ipod?


----------



## kellj

classic


----------



## shigzeo

It's shorter than an iPod, but thicker. You'll see in my review. Just wait till Friday, okay?!


----------



## kellj

oh , sorry mate ,,
 didnt know you gonna do a review on that


----------



## shigzeo

No problem. It's taken me too long anyway.


----------



## guppyguppyguppy

any updated?


----------



## Currawong

Will you have these at the Tokyo meet?


----------



## shigzeo

Curra, are you talking about the Fujiya one? I may. Musica will have theirs there, and I'm sure you'll meet a bunch of audiophile crazies with theirs in some stack or another. 
   
  Anyway, my full review is up now.


----------



## guppyguppyguppy

pure vs duo, which one is enough for se535? What is the different with rsa p51?


----------



## shigzeo

Both are 'enough' for the SE535. They have same circuitry running under their bonnets, but one has extra EQ circuits to make lots of treble and bass go boom and ching! in your earphones. Honestly, I love the pure for simple ergonomic reasons. Great amps, both.


----------



## guppyguppyguppy

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Both are 'enough' for the SE535. They have same circuitry running under their bonnets, but one has extra EQ circuits to make lots of treble and bass go boom and ching! in your earphones. Honestly, I love the pure for simple ergonomic reasons. Great amps, both.


 
   
  What do u think if I am using P51...vorzuge is my upgrade choice?


----------



## shigzeo

I've only spent a few minutes with the P51. However, at a recent headfi meet, most of the excitement in this price category and size category was from the Vorzüge amps, especially, actually, the Pure version. Several well-respected members here were quite taken with it.


----------



## productred

Quote: 





guppyguppyguppy said:


> What do u think if I am using P51...vorzuge is my upgrade choice?


 
   
  Comparing to P51, vorzuge is less colored.............or rather, colored in a very different way. P51's heavily colored midrange is a love or hate matter - for me I love it for certain tracks but hate it for many others. vorzuge is more versatile in the sense that it is easy to form good synergy with different genre / instrumentation / types of vocals / cans.


----------



## productred

I can't be happier with my experience with the VorzAmp, but that can't stop myself from wondering about this claim - "VorzAMPduo™ comprises of 4 internal amplifiers with top notch components to give its listeners the ultimate audio experience/clarity."
   
  4 internal amplifiers............that means 4 opamps or what? Maybe I've overlooked something but anyone got any info on that, or which opamps are inside? Or are they playing secretive like RSA? (P.S. I'm a complete electronics noob)


----------



## shigzeo

They are secretive like just about everyone except iBasso and a few others that advertise based on chips. Everyone from Jaben to ALO to Vorzüge hide their chips by sanding or painting over the marks. 
   
  At first, I was against this, but each maker is in a business. When I was in Korea, I saw a number of once-distributors who copied the designs of more trusting companies and turned their own version out. The same goes in China as they have access to manufacturers very easily. So, while it seems unscrupulous on the one hand, it is safe, and smart, on the other. I don't know what the 4 amplifiers means according to Vorzüge, either, to tell you the truth.


----------



## StimulatedBoy

shigzeo said:


> I've only spent a few minutes with the P51. However, at a recent headfi meet, most of the excitement in this price category and size category was from the Vorzüge amps, especially, actually, the Pure version. Several well-respected members here were quite taken with it.




In your opinion, which amp should I choose with a setup consisting of UE 18 Pro and iPhone 4S: Pico slim, ttvj slim or vorzamppure? Or is Alo mkIII the way?

Thanks


----------



## shigzeo

To be honest, if you are opting for multi-armature earphones with complex crossovers, single ended is the best way to go. Balanced DOES offer more power, but can create offsets in the crossover that changes the intended signature of the IEM. Balanced amps are amazing, but they are better for single driver earphones/headphones, especially dynamic headphones.
   
  The Vorüge amps are single ended all the way, and a little big cheaper than the competition because of simpler circuitry. When using such complex earphones, single ended has a lot of advantages. 
   
  If you wanted to get heaps and heaps of power from a headpone (like DT880), the RXIII is the way to go. 
   
  I'm still making my video. Today, I recorded my video comparing ES7 and DT880 via VorzAMPduo, ALO National, ALO continental II, ALO RxIII, GoVibe Porta Tube+. The VorzAMP and ALO RXIII perform in single ended mode best with armature earphones, but the RXIII does hiss more, though it seems to have (in its latest iteration) a better balance at low volumes. But the VorzAMP honestly is much easier to use with earphones and IEM's. 
   
  Personally, I rarely use amps unless it isn't summer when commuting. When it's the fall (and cooler) I prefer a small amp. The VorzAMP is perfect for this.


----------



## guppyguppyguppy

Hey shigzeo, how about predator compare with vorzuge?


----------



## shigzeo

I'm sorry but I've never spent much time with any of Ray's amps so I can't tell you. The last time I was with the predator was two years ago at a DIY audio meet In Tokyo.


----------



## frenchbat

I think Shigzeo described pretty well the amp in his review. I'll just add that I had a very hard time distinguishing the Pure from a RSA SR71B during the meet. Good little amp, albeit a bit pricey.


----------



## zorin

Does anybody know how VorzAMP compares to Just Audio AHA 120 Amp ?


----------



## frenchbat

We also had that amp at hand during the meet. To me they are very close, but I'll let Shigzeo give his own opinion.
   
  Size wize, it's a different planet, mainly because the battery of the AHA120 is many times bigger than the Vorzüge's one. Remember the AHA120 can run anywhere between 40hrs and 60hrs on battery. The output of the AHA is also very quiet, even for an IEM.
  Quote: 





zorin said:


> Does anybody know how VorzAMP compares to Just Audio AHA 120 Amp ?


----------



## barbes

Quote: 





frenchbat said:


> We also had that amp at hand during the meet. To me they are very close, but I'll let Shigzeo give his own opinion.
> 
> Size wize, it's a different planet, mainly because the battery of the AHA120 is many times bigger than the Vorzüge's one. Remember the AHA120 can run anywhere between 40hrs and 60hrs on battery. The output of the AHA is also very quiet, even for an IEM.


 
   
  I've had the AHA 120 for a while and the Vorzuge Pure for a couple of days.   The latter is still burning in, though I think it's just about settled in, and I'm still getting used to it.  I'll write something up about the two of them; it'll take me a week or so to get to it, so bear with me.  Early impressions of the Vorzuge: dramatically good.  Power, speed, detail, and separation are all exemplary.


----------



## shigzeo

I'm very excited to hear more. Being one of the only vocal Vorzüge owners is hard work.
  Quote: 





barbes said:


> I've had the AHA 120 for a while and the Vorzuge Pure for a couple of days.   The latter is still burning in, though I think it's just about settled in, and I'm still getting used to it.  I'll write something up about the two of them; it'll take me a week or so to get to it, so bear with me.  Early impressions of the Vorzuge: dramatically good.  Power, speed, detail, and separation are all exemplary.


----------



## 40760

This got me interested... especially in the pure due to the price. I'm thinking it can play well with the HP-P1 as well...


----------



## shigzeo

It plays well with higher output devices such as HP-P1, certainly versus the line out of the iDevice alone (which should weigh in at minus 3 or minus 5 compared to the almost 0 decibel level of the HP-P1). Again, the Pure is my favourite, but for rather practical means: I can attach an elastic vertically around the body and clip my iPod nano to it with ease. The Duo won't work that way because of the EQDuo controls.
   
  With earphones like the Fischer DBA and CK10, well, the DUO is simply perfect.


----------



## Stonemanty

I've just bought the PURE version, in HK from Jaben.  Very helpful and friendly guys in there, I might add.
   
  The amp is excellent.  I have some Fit-Ear MH334s and the combination, even from and iPhone/FLAC source, is proper Hi-Fi.  The detail the pair extract is incredible and the bass is powerful and extended.  To a certain extent, they even develop a soundstage (and I don't mean simple left/right panning) that is clearly outside of the head.
   
  As a combination, it's a bit of an expensive option for 'only' a mobile setup, but the results speak for themselves.  I believe it would be extremely difficult, if not impossible, to get this level of audio quality with a similar budget using traditional Hi-Fi components.
   
  To say I'm impressed is an understatement and I'm delighted with my purchase.


----------



## zorin

Thanks for the reply. Are you going to try these amps with a 600 Ohm headphones, like Beyerdynamic T1 which are difficult to drive?


----------



## zorin

Quote: 





barbes said:


> I've had the AHA 120 for a while and the Vorzuge Pure for a couple of days.   The latter is still burning in, though I think it's just about settled in, and I'm still getting used to it.  I'll write something up about the two of them; it'll take me a week or so to get to it, so bear with me.  Early impressions of the Vorzuge: dramatically good.  Power, speed, detail, and separation are all exemplary.


 
  Thanks for the reply. Are you going to try these amps with a 600 Ohm headphones, like Beyerdynamic T1 which are difficult to drive ?


----------



## barbes

zorin said:


> Thanks for the reply. Are you going to try these amps with a 600 Ohm headphones, like Beyerdynamic T1 which are difficult to drive ?




No, sorry, I don't have any such.


----------



## shigzeo

600Ω headphones are actually much easier for amps to drive as they induce practically zero load on the amp at all frequencies. An amp may or may not have enough sustained voltage to pump the volume to crazy levels with or without distortion, but all that requires is more 'power' which is very easy to make. The Vorz powers my DT880 600Ω to much higher levels than I'd ever listen to without distortion, but will start to sizzle after about 1PM on the volume pot. Again, I'd never listen to those levels.
   
  There is no break down in any resolution at those volumes.
  Quote: 





zorin said:


> Thanks for the reply. Are you going to try these amps with a 600 Ohm headphones, like Beyerdynamic T1 which are difficult to drive ?


----------



## Stonemanty

If I have one criticism of the Amp, its that the power light is *really* bright - almost torch like, especially at night.


----------



## shigzeo

My friend, believe it or not, that was one of my most scathing criticisms of the VorzAMP. Imagine that - a lamp being too bright. It is, but gladly I'll accept that over a poor amp implementation or too much hiss! The VorzAMP scales well with high end equipment, so don't worry at all about an iPhone/LOD. That setup is already far better than some equipment you can purchase.


----------



## barbes

OK, I've had some time with the Pure now.  It did need some burn-in time  but I think it's pretty much done now; I've probably got something more than 100 hours on it.
   
  What's been said here already is all correct.  This is a remarkable little amp.  To add to what Shigzeo and Stonemany have said, this thing is FAST - attack and decay are extremely sharp and clean - and the separation is amazing.  Instrument placement and, for example, background vocals are superb.  I've got good gear, both portable and at home, but I'm hearing details I hadn't heard before.  I never thought I'd say that again, but there it is.
   
  For Zorin: I've compared it to my Just Audio AHA-120, Touch 4G > qusp piccolino LOD > the two amps > MG6PRO.  I've had the AHA-120 for a year and love it to death.  It's really, really good: the Touch with the AHA-120 via LOD beats my CLAS/TTVJ Slim, and when I was on the road for two months last year I lugged the AHA-120 with my CLAS all over the country.  That rig is good enough that I retired by Burson HA 160D bedside setup: it wasn't enough better to bother with any more.  The Vorzuge is better than the AHA-120: cleaner, better detail, better soundstage.  It's not huge but it's clear.  I've got to say I'm amazed, but it's true.  (And if the AHA-120 is on the 32 ohm setting, rated battery life is about the same.)
   
  For something really unfair, I compared the AHA -120 throught the CLAS with the Pure via LOD with some really well-recorded albums, such as Charles Lloyd's Mirror.  The big setup is better, but by such a small margin that I had to go back and forth repeatedly to  be sure.  I very nearly couldn't tell, and that was while sitting for an extended period paying very close attention.  There's hardly anything in it.  If I hadn't been obsessing about it I wouldn't have noticed.
   
  This thing is a game-changer, I think.  It sounds wondeful and gives you a top-notch setup in a very small package.  I really think that for most people most of the time it's all you need.
   
  Lesser matters: It's beautifully built, very solid and with great feel in the controls.  The form factor isn't ideal for Touch- and Classic-size iPods; the Pure is a little wider and about an inch shorter, which is a bit of a pain.  And, yes, the LED is really bright.


----------



## shigzeo

Thank you for the updates. Very clean and concise thoughts that will help future purchasers, I don't doubt it.


----------



## Stonemanty

It burns! It burns!
   
  @ barbes - have you noticed the volume pot is inconsistent?  i.e. as you turn it up from Zero, one side kicks in sooner and louder than the other? Then it balances out as it gets louder.
   
  It's not normally a problem - but if I use it at night and I want it very quiet, the balance shifts to the right a bit


----------



## barbes

Yes. The channel imbalance goes away almost immediately, and at a low enough volume that it's not an issue for me, bu it's there.


----------



## shigzeo

Yes, it is an issue that all amps face. The VorzAMP's gain stage is strong, possibly too strong for some earphones, but it is still on the good side. I'd love if they had a gain switch which allows for more leeway for sensitive earphones, but they've handled it well in their latest batch. Here in Japan, the VorzAMP is called "The Genius". I get it.
  Quote: 





stonemanty said:


> It burns! It burns!
> 
> @ barbes - have you noticed the volume pot is inconsistent?  i.e. as you turn it up from Zero, one side kicks in sooner and louder than the other? Then it balances out as it gets louder.
> 
> It's not normally a problem - but if I use it at night and I want it very quiet, the balance shifts to the right a bit


----------



## ValentinHogea

Months have passed... Anyone else bought the Pure or the Duo and can give some comparision with ALO Rx II and similar hi-end portables?
   
  Best wishes,
  -V


----------



## shigzeo

I'm working on that now. You know, the RxIII and VorzAMPs are quite different beasts. One, the RXIII is made for absolute utility with single ended and balanced phones and works as a portable amp, but in many ways, is more comfortable on a desk (because in/out on opposite sides and size) and the VorzAMP is really a pocket-friendly amp. The RxIII has analogue metering of bass controls, the VorzAMP has a digital (on/off) control fro treble and bass. 
   
  If you are looking for portable and pocketable, the VorzAMP is your only choice. If you're looking for powerful and transportable, the RxIII is the choice. It depends on you, really, not so much the product. I think the potential customer is quite different between the two.


----------



## tomllm

I was leaning further towards the Vorzampduo as there're an awful lot of comments over in the RxIII thread about hiss (not to mention I live in Europe and won't pay customs for items from Germany).  I'll be using it with some Heir Audio 8.As I'm about to break the bank for.


----------



## Stonemanty

I would have thought (I've haven't heard them) that the 8.As would have plenty of range; so having the boost option of the 'duo is a bit overkill?  Having said that, I'm a bit flat-earth when it comes to equipment and music - I like to hear what the artist/producer wanted to achieve and not mess around with it!


----------



## shigzeo

The DUO is quite a party, but the switches are so powerful (almost 15dB between off and on for bass) that you really have to be 'in the mood' unless you are seriously a basshead.


----------



## bigme

shigzeo,
   
  will the vorzamp be too powerful for the um3x? I don't want to get an amp which i'll have to be constantly in fear of moving the volume knob... If its too powerful for the um3x, will it power the HD650s comfortably?
   
  bigme


----------



## ch1n4

Jumping in this thread. My Vorzamp Pure arrived last monday. Didn't have much time to listen to it. Just wanted to ask you guys how many hours of burn-in the amp needs until it is settled? 100-200?


----------



## barbes

ch1n4 said:


> Jumping in this thread. My Vorzamp Pure arrived last monday. Didn't have much time to listen to it. Just wanted to ask you guys how many hours of burn-in the amp needs until it is settled? 100-200?




My recollection is that mine had pretty much settled down after 50. 

Let us know what you think of it.


----------



## PChoon

shigzeo after reading your reviews has really made me very interested in the VorzAMPduo...
   
for myself currently i'm using my ipod classic 5.5G->voyager->UE Superfi EB(reshelled).
i'm a bass lover myself as i leave the contour switch on all the time.
from your experience do you think the VorzAMPduo will be too loud for my IEM?


----------



## shigzeo

To everyone: Vorzuge contacted me to tell me that they will lower the gain for free if you want it lowered. 
   
  Hello biome,
   
  The um3X are very sensitive earphones, but not as bad as the UM2 or the SE530 are. Still, depending on how loud you listen to music, they will probably be close to the comfort line. I know a lot of people here in Japan who have no problem with sensitive earphones and the Vorzuge, but those who do, do.
  Quote: 





bigme said:


> shigzeo,
> 
> will the vorzamp be too powerful for the um3x? I don't want to get an amp which i'll have to be constantly in fear of moving the volume knob... If its too powerful for the um3x, will it power the HD650s comfortably?
> 
> bigme


 
   
  As for burn in, just listen and enjoy. Don't worry, the more you enjoy, the more things will settle. 
  Quote: 





ch1n4 said:


> Jumping in this thread. My Vorzamp Pure arrived last monday. Didn't have much time to listen to it. Just wanted to ask you guys how many hours of burn-in the amp needs until it is settled? 100-200?


 
  I am glad you enjoyed the review. I worked very hard on it. I believe the Vorzuge is one of the most interesting and incredible amps on the market now primarily because of its size, low Ω output, rich mid section, and with the DUO, the EQ. It is also made very very well. 
   
  The UE Superfi EB is very very sensitive, one of the most sensitive earphones in the world in fact. The Vorzuge's current version is low enough that you will probably be fine, but if not, you can of course get Vorzuge to adjust your gain. They do this for free.
    
  Quote:


pchoon said:


> shigzeo after reading your reviews has really made me very interested in the VorzAMPduo...
> 
> for myself currently i'm using my ipod classic 5.5G->voyager->UE Superfi EB(reshelled).
> i'm a bass lover myself as i leave the contour switch on all the time.
> from your experience do you think the VorzAMPduo will be too loud for my IEM?


----------



## PChoon

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> To everyone: Vorzuge contacted me to tell me that they will lower the gain for free if you want it lowered.
> 
> Hello biome,
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks Shigzeo...
   
  i thought i'm gonna be disappointed... this is the only review(done by you) that has compared the "Contour" of the voyager to other amps...
  and the Vorzuge has outperform the Voyager... More amps should be built this way giving people choices... by any chance they gonna have a DAC built in? better still a dedicated DAC for my laptop... it would be nice to have a quality DAC built by Vorzuge based on the same SS as the Pure...
   
  One more thing how is the VorzKabel compared to other LO cables you have used?
  Sorry to ask so much questions... i'm just too into this amp...


----------



## putente

Another VorzAMPduo review, at Headphonia: http://www.headfonia.com/the-german-shapeshifter-vorzampduo/


----------



## Airwin

Hi,
   
  don't know if anyone mentioned the corner frequencies of the EQing.

 low 160Hz +12dB
 high 9KHz +5 dB
  
  Not sure about the Q factor, but it's a pretty heavy 'correction' / kind of loudness switching.


----------



## putente

Quote: 





airwin said:


> Hi,
> 
> don't know if anyone mentioned the corner frequencies of the EQing.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Yes, I agree! The bass setting seems to be too much... In that Headfonia review I posted above, the reviewer also says that the bass EQ is too much, and pretty much unsuable except with very bass light IEMs/headphones. He even recommends the purchase of the Pure version of the amp (without the EQ), as it's cheaper and has more battery life...


----------



## coachhouse

I recieved the vorzuge duo yesterday and have to make myself set it down it sounds great ! The bass is deep and fast and although I've listened to AJA many times over the years there are sounds I've never heard before the detail is unbelievable . The ALO V2 sound signature has similar traits but does not have the power. Vorzuge has adequate power for the Senn 650's I do not find the gain to be a problem on iem's such as westone 3's or Future Sonic Atrio's I have also used it with Edition 8's they all sound great  ! The EQ is pefect to my ears and the amp is buildt like a brick !
   
   I am comparing this amp to what I own : RSA Mustang-Meir Stepdance-ALO Contenintal-Decware Zenhead I enjoy all of these BUT I could have saved a lot of money buy purchasing the Vorzuge because it should be all I will ever need !


----------



## SoundFreaq

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> The VorzAMPs do much better with low Ω IEM earphones though, driving nearly perfect signal down to about 4Ω.


 
   
  In your review you mention that these amps are great for anything but the most sensitive IEMs... So which is it? 
   
  Looking for something for my FI-BA-SS... Ultra sensitive


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





soundfreaq said:


> In your review you mention that these amps are great for anything but the most sensitive IEMs... So which is it?
> 
> Looking for something for my FI-BA-SS... Ultra sensitive


 

 I think you should differ between low impedance and high sensitivity.
   
  E.g. UM Merlin 12 Ohms. About 105 dB/mW ("medium" sensitivity for an IEM). Fantastic with the VorzAMP.


----------



## SoundFreaq

Gotcha, thanks.


----------



## zenpunk

Does anybody had the opportunity to compare the Pure to the Glacier?


----------



## kevin638880

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Does anybody had the opportunity to compare the Pure to the Glacier?


 
  It just so happens that I have both. The Pure is definitely a tad bit clearer/more transparent than the Apex, and the speed is definitely faster. I would say the Apex is more balanced while the Pure's mids are a bit more forward. The Pure has more bass quantity and (I think) the quality is better, but the high/low end extension is not as great as the Apex. To me, the element that the Pure stands out from the Apex is the analog sound - both the vocal and the instrument sounds are rendered really well - just like how it should sound in reality. (Okay this is a personal taste - I know many people like some color).
   
  Well, personally I love the Pure because I listen to fast, rhythmic J-pop music mainly. The Apex would be great for listening to slower songs for me, because if I would pick something negative about the Pure, it is the speed. Great on rhythmic songs, yes, but sounds unnatural with slow songs - feels like the singer wants to sing fast but unable to do so. Oh, and the light, too. It is easily a torch.


----------



## D.Rose

Quote: 





kevin638880 said:


> It just so happens that I have both. The Pure is definitely a tad bit clearer/more transparent than the Apex, and the speed is definitely faster. I would say the Apex is more balanced while the Pure's mids are a bit more forward. The Pure has more bass quantity and (I think) the quality is better, but the high/low end extension is not as great as the Apex. To me, the element that the Pure stands out from the Apex is the analog sound - both the vocal and the instrument sounds are rendered really well - just like how it should sound in reality. (Okay this is a personal taste - I know many people like some color).
> 
> Well, personally I love the Pure because I listen to fast, rhythmic J-pop music mainly. The Apex would be great for listening to slower songs for me, because if I would pick something negative about the Pure, it is the speed. Great on rhythmic songs, yes, but sounds unnatural with slow songs - feels like the singer wants to sing fast but unable to do so. Oh, and the light, too. It is easily a torch.


 

 I thought the Glacier is already a fast ss amp like the TTVJ slim I used to own.
   
  Anyway, despite the Vorz sounds like a promising amp, I think I won't get any portable amps anymore.


----------



## awry

Hi! Could someone compare the Portatube with the Vorzamp? I currently own the former but have been seriously considering changing to a modded, lowered gain, Vorzamp duo.
   
  I have demo-ed the Vorzamp previously when I was in Hong Kong a couple of months back and was thoroughly impressed by it but my memory is a little fuzzy about the SQ at the moment. I remember the Vorzamp being more detailed, and for want of a better word, "refined" overall. The Portatube is warmer, more bassy with a better extension. Is this correct?
   
  Thank you for your help.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





awry said:


> Hi! Could someone compare the Portatube with the Vorzamp? I currently own the former but have been seriously considering changing to a modded, lowered gain, Vorzamp duo.
> 
> I have demo-ed the Vorzamp previously when I was in Hong Kong a couple of months back and was thoroughly impressed by it but my memory is a little fuzzy about the SQ at the moment. I remember the Vorzamp being more detailed, and for want of a better word, "refined" overall. The Portatube is warmer, more bassy with a better extension. Is this correct?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


 
   
  The Portatube and vorz are two very different amps. Sound-wise, they can be compared. Both drive headphones and earphones nigh on perfectly with few to no artefacts. The Vorz sound is decidedly less shiny (a bad phrase for the sort of smooth/clean distortion you can sometimes get with valves). The Portatube has a lush high end that smacks a good one at every portable amp I've come across. It's a personal thing, though. 
   
  But, either amp perform very well. Technically, at optimal volume settings (matched to safe listening levels with same headphones on the out), the Vorz will technically outperform the Portatube. But, if you are a valve fan, that won't matter. I'm typically not a valve fan, however, the Portatube isn't a typical valve amp. It's not 'tubey', dark, or veiled. It's merely more intimate than a typical solid state amp, with the plus of a shiny high end.
   
  But it's more than double the volume of the Vorz, runs hot, gets 8-10 hours of battery life. 
   
  I wouldn't consider one or the other if you value compactness. The Vorz is the only choice there. Absolute power, the Portatube will win of course. 
   
  If Vorzuge can fix the gain, either by incorporating the gain into the volume pot and lowering the aggression so that it can freely be rotated up to 50% for earphones and 100% for headphones, I'd not think twice. The Vorz is killer. 
  Quote: 





soundfreaq said:


> In your review you mention that these amps are great for anything but the most sensitive IEMs... So which is it?
> 
> Looking for something for my FI-BA-SS... Ultra sensitive


 
  The VorzAMPs have excellent control of artefacts and resolution with low Ω earphones, but the gain is too high. However, VS the Continental V2 for use with low Ω earphones, there is no comparison: the VORZ has it beat in almost every regard: better resolution, fewer artefacts, lower noise, overall tighter grip. But, the Vorz lacks a gain control, which it desperately needs. Its internal gain is too high.


----------



## zenpunk

I thought you could request a unit with lower gain when ordering the VORZamp?


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> I thought you could request a unit with lower gain when ordering the VORZamp?


 
  Yes, I was assured by Vorzuge that you can. However, it may still have too aggressive a gain for some people/earphones.


----------



## illusioned

hi i would like to ask if anyone owns a heir audio 4ai or um2 could tell me more about the hissing issues.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





illusioned said:


> hi i would like to ask if anyone owns a heir audio 4ai or um2 could tell me more about the hissing issues.


 
  I borrowed a 4.Ai for about a month last year. Paired with the VorzAMPs, background noise is evident, but it is minimal. VorzAMPs exhibit mostly inconsequential noise. Most amps out there (with a few honoured exceptions) will hiss more than the Vorz. Every amp I have in my drawer except for the Tralucent T1 hisses more than the Vorz. Only one amp among them costs less than the Vorz. 
   
  The 4.Ai hisses, but not as much as the Sleek Audio CT7. That earphone is incredibly sensitive. The UM2 is a beast, too. But there isn't an amp out there that will NOT hiss with either of those earphones.


----------



## illusioned

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I borrowed a 4.Ai for about a month last year. Paired with the VorzAMPs, background noise is evident, but it is minimal. VorzAMPs exhibit mostly inconsequential noise. Most amps out there (with a few honoured exceptions) will hiss more than the Vorz. Every amp I have in my drawer except for the Tralucent T1 hisses more than the Vorz. Only one amp among them costs less than the Vorz.
> 
> The 4.Ai hisses, but not as much as the Sleek Audio CT7. That earphone is incredibly sensitive. The UM2 is a beast, too. But there isn't an amp out there that will NOT hiss with either of those earphones.


 
  thanks for your feedback. got a deal in my forum so was wondering if i should take part too. looks like i gotta turn them down 
  btw what honoured exceptions are those. currently own a e6 and i dont hear hiss coming from it (i dont crank up the volume when i listen)


----------



## awry

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> The Portatube and vorz are two very different amps. Sound-wise, they can be compared. Both drive headphones and earphones nigh on perfectly with few to no artefacts. The Vorz sound is decidedly less shiny (a bad phrase for the sort of smooth/clean distortion you can sometimes get with valves). The Portatube has a lush high end that smacks a good one at every portable amp I've come across. It's a personal thing, though.
> 
> But, either amp perform very well. Technically, at optimal volume settings (matched to safe listening levels with same headphones on the out), the Vorz will technically outperform the Portatube. But, if you are a valve fan, that won't matter. I'm typically not a valve fan, however, the Portatube isn't a typical valve amp. It's not 'tubey', dark, or veiled. It's merely more intimate than a typical solid state amp, with the plus of a shiny high end.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Cool. Thank you.


----------



## dunno34231

Quote: 





kevin638880 said:


> It just so happens that I have both. The Pure is definitely a tad bit clearer/more transparent than the Apex, and the speed is definitely faster. I would say the Apex is more balanced while the Pure's mids are a bit more forward. The Pure has more bass quantity and (I think) the quality is better, but the high/low end extension is not as great as the Apex. To me, the element that the Pure stands out from the Apex is the analog sound - both the vocal and the instrument sounds are rendered really well - just like how it should sound in reality. (Okay this is a personal taste - I know many people like some color).
> 
> Well, personally I love the Pure because I listen to fast, rhythmic J-pop music mainly. The Apex would be great for listening to slower songs for me, because if I would pick something negative about the Pure, it is the speed. Great on rhythmic songs, yes, but sounds unnatural with slow songs - feels like the singer wants to sing fast but unable to do so. Oh, and the light, too. It is easily a torch.


 
  would you say that on technical areas they are on par? I'm really interested in the apex but might get the pure if it outperforms the apex. Portability is important to me so i'm leaning towards apex more.


----------



## Joe-Siow

This just came in yesterday. Already listening to it on my AK100.
  Very powerful and brilliant sounding!


----------



## ariesq

Anyone have experience requesting Vorzuge to lower the gain on their amp before shipment?
   
  Can you request how much to lower the gain? Or do they lower it by a set amount?
   
  Also, anyone from North American order directly from Vorzuge? Their site states that they ship via Express UPS/DHL (2-4 working days). I wanted to know how accurate their timing is as I will be going on vacation in two weeks and wondering if I should wait to order until after I return.
   
   
  Thanks!


----------



## awry

ariesq said:


> Anyone have experience requesting Vorzuge to lower the gain on their amp before shipment?
> 
> Can you request how much to lower the gain? Or do they lower it by a set amount?
> 
> ...




I've emailed them before regarding this exact same thing about the gain adjustment. I was told to just provide information like iems used as well as source in the remarks space at the bottom of the order form. 

I think they will adjust according though you can probably let them know what you have in mind as well. I personally was thinking of requesting the bass boost to be reduced to just 3db on top of adjusting the gain. They reply emails quite promptly if you want to ask any other questions. You should ask them about the shipping yourself. Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## ariesq

Quote: 





awry said:


> I've emailed them before regarding this exact same thing about the gain adjustment. I was told to just provide information like iems used as well as source in the remarks space at the bottom of the order form.
> 
> I think they will adjust according though you can probably let them know what you have in mind as well. I personally was thinking of requesting the bass boost to be reduced to just 3db on top of adjusting the gain. They reply emails quite promptly if you want to ask any other questions. You should ask them about the shipping yourself. Hope this helps somewhat.


 
   
  Thanks for the reply. I got the same reply from them (ie. Leave a comment in the order form). I requested them to lower the gain and told them that I would only be using the amp with my IEM. I have no way to audition this amp, so I'm really hoping they actually lower the gain (rather then just sending me a stock unit).


----------



## awry

@ariesq Adjust the bass boost at least as well if you're getting the Duo. It's a little ridiculous in its stock form.


----------



## ariesq

Quote: 





awry said:


> @ariesq Adjust the bass boost at least as well if you're getting the Duo. It's a little ridiculous in its stock form.


 
  Yea, I read that the bass boost is insanely high in the duo. I opted for the Pure since my current IEM have really good bass as is. 
   
  Hoping to receive my unit next week. Although I don't have the stock to compare it to, I"ll update with impressions. Hoping it isn't too loud as I do sometimes enjoy listening at low levels.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





illusioned said:


> thanks for your feedback. got a deal in my forum so was wondering if i should take part too. looks like i gotta turn them down
> btw what honoured exceptions are those. currently own a e6 and i dont hear hiss coming from it (i dont crank up the volume when i listen)


 
  The Pico Slim has less noise. They are two very different style of amps though.


----------



## freesurfer

*They are two very different style of amps though.*

Could you please specify the difference in sound signature, please?


----------



## freesurfer

Sorry for the "double please"


----------



## ariesq

Quote: 





awry said:


> I've emailed them before regarding this exact same thing about the gain adjustment. I was told to just provide information like iems used as well as source in the remarks space at the bottom of the order form.
> 
> I think they will adjust according though you can probably let them know what you have in mind as well. I personally was thinking of requesting the bass boost to be reduced to just 3db on top of adjusting the gain. They reply emails quite promptly if you want to ask any other questions. You should ask them about the shipping yourself. Hope this helps somewhat.


 
  Hey again Awry,
   
  So Vorzuge and currently out of stock of the Pure, but they do have stock of the Duo.
   
  Did you ever hear a stock Duo amp (for comparison)? When you requested them to reduce the gain, was there any confirmation that they actually did reduce it? Or is the gain OK in your unit?
   
  Since I'll be using the Duo only with IEM, I don't think I would have any use of the treble/bass boost in the stock configuration. I asked them to reduce the gain and to also reduce treble/bass boost but they never actually confirm that they will do it.
   
  Don't wait to have to deal with losing out on shipping both ways if they end up sending me a stock unit.


----------



## awry

ariesq said:


> Hey again Awry,
> 
> So Vorzuge and currently out of stock of the Pure, but they do have stock of the Duo.
> 
> ...


 
  Hey man,
   
  I've heard both versions in stock using my UM3x. I've only heard the stock for both. I'm waiting for Chinese New Year to be over before getting the Duo though I've already emailed them awhile ago regarding the gain adjustment etc. 
   
  You definitely need to adjust the gain. The pot goes only about 1/4 of the way for the UM3x and even though more resistance is needed to turn it than say, a Portatube (pot on this is the smoothest and scariest I've come across especially considering how powerful this amp is) or Pico Slim (just a wee bit harder to turn than this), I would rather not have to worry about accidentally blasting my ears. I tested it with the TG334s as well and there was music coming through even with the pot at zero. 
   
  Looking at this thread,
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/634947/vorzamp-pure-customized
   
  I'm pretty sure they will reduce the gain like they say. How much is the reduction I'm not too sure. Can try pm-ing this member and see what they did for him. 
   
  I'm more worried about getting the two boosts done right, whether I use them or not, than the gain reduction which I'm blindly confident would probably be significant enough.
   
  When're you planning to order your unit? Have you demo-ed it before?


----------



## ariesq

Quote: 





awry said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I've heard both versions in stock using my UM3x. I've only heard the stock for both. I'm waiting for Chinese New Year to be over before getting the Duo though I've already emailed them awhile ago regarding the gain adjustment etc.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the info Awry.
   
  I have already ordered the duo with a request to reduce the gain as well as lower the treble/bass boost to suitable levels for IEM. I plan to use this amp with my RWAK100 and Tralucent 1plus2.
   
  Unfortunately, I don't have the opportunity to audition this amp. I'm going solely off reviews. 
   
  I should receive the unit next week.


----------



## ariesq

Received a reply for Vorzuge.
   
  "The Duo (Rev 3) has a reduction gain by approximately 30%. This Revision was made by the many requests from our Vorzuge audiophiles who use IEMs. 
   
  I'm assuming that's only the overall gain and not the treble/bass boost.


----------



## shigzeo

That would be gain, yes. Bass and treble are not reliant on the gain signal, though when active, the overall signal drops by about 3dB, making the 12dB rise in bass equivalent to 15dB.


----------



## Remustan

Shigzeo, having heard both the Alo Continental v2 and the VorzAMPpure, how would you compare the vorzüge to the Alo? I currently have the Alo that I had wanted to use as both my portable and desktop rig but it didn't have enough battery life..


----------



## shigzeo

Well, they are two very different amps with two very different aims. The Vorz really is a portable amp. It has enough power for some big cans, but the Continental is aimed at big cans through and through. The Vorz is solid state, with a clean signal with a bit of overall aim at the midrange while the Continental is valve with all the good valve distortion. The vorz doesn't have much distortion though it has a bit of warmth.


----------



## Remustan

How about the sound differences?


----------



## shigzeo

Vorz has a clearer midrange, but Continental has a slight edge in bass sound pressure levels when plugged into >80Ω headphones. That pressure level is evident immediately with headphones. With earphones, it isn't. Instead, the Continental sounds immediately more intimate, closer. Vorzuge is clearer and wider. If you are planning to use earphones, I recommend Vorz in the whole. If you plan to use headphones, Continental may be the better choice. Both are very good, but the more practical with a wide variety of output devices is the Vorz. For a special sound, Continental may be a more interesting design. For resolution, flat frequency response, low distortion, Vorz is the clear winner.


----------



## 336881

So how does the pure compare with the alo national? Im using full sized headphones.


----------



## shigzeo

Which headphones? the Pure is very powerful, but doesn't supply as much voltage into high Ω headphones. I use it comfortably with my DT800 600Ω. Its sound is full and dynamic. But crank it up to loud-very loud levels and it will distort whereas the National will continue to put out clear, undistorted sound till very high levels. Both do the DT880 well and both go way beyond levels I feel comfortable using. I'd never use the 1PM setting of the volume pot on the DT880. By 3PM, it is sizzling with older music, 2PM with newer music. I tend to keep music at 11AM-12AM. 
   
  For IEMs, the vorz is much better: better resolution, less signal noise and smaller.


----------



## 336881

I'm using a mad dog and ultrasone pro900.


----------



## shigzeo

The Ultrasone Pro is a breeze for the Vorzuge. Mad Dog may need more voltage and current than the Vorzuge can supply for extremely loud volumes, however, for normal to loud volumes, the Vorzuge is just perfect. I tested Mad Dog and Vorzuge recently, but not for very long. If you want to make speakers out of the Mad Dog, you will need something like the Pan Am or something beefier, but if you are using them as headphones at your computer for movies or for a bedside rig, either one will work. ALO National supplies more voltage in higher current at the voltages that suit the Mad Dog. 
   
  The advantages to Vorzuge are: resolution, noise, stereo separation, and battery life. ALO's advantages are completely in how much voltage kicks out at currents needed by certain headphones. At safe listening volumes, neither headphone amp will have trouble supplying enough juice for either headphone - at least as it applies against IMD distortion and stereo image collapse. If you move into 95dB+ (and want to ruin your ears), the National will take you farther into damaging territory.


----------



## 336881

Thank you for the advice shigzeo I really appreciate it allot. If you want the best portable amp for the mad dog my vote goes for the adl by furutech stride. I recently had one but it didn't like my pro 900's at all. Got it as a new demo model for $219 but found out later from a fellow headfier that I didn't use the dac portion in my setup. I thought maybe I could find somthing better that was a just amp model. Traded for the alo national and while it does work well with my mad dog, just the amp portion of the stride does a slightly better job. What the national does with the pro 900's though is nothing short of amazining imo and I think overall its the better amp for me. Unless there is some huge sound difference I think I'm going to stick with my half priced national. Thanks again.


----------



## shigzeo

The Furutech is a fine amp, but it has a number of problems of note when paired with IEM earphones: imbalance, hiss, and general signal noise. ALO's National amp section is better, and beyond that, Vorzuge is even better. If you are happy with the National, stick with it. If you venture into IEM space, you will probably look up this thread again as the Vorz is a very handy amp for both low Ω IEMs as well as mid-high Ω headphones.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Does the RSA SR-71A and B still match up with these newer portable amps?  I've not heard many of the new models, but have enjoyed the RSA, new technology or not.  They pair up very well with my HD600's and DT1350's.  Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## shigzeo

The SR71A (I've not really used the B model) has lots of power and a very low noise floor. Some new amps do not have low noise floors. The Vorzuge does while maintaining a strong, highly resolving image.


----------



## Stonemanty

I must be getting old; I reckon mine's been pretty much perfect ever since day one.  I think _I've_ have learned to appreciate it more, but I cannot say I noticed it getting better.
   
  I still find it astonishing quality and I'm still delighted with it!


----------



## shigzeo

Indeed, the Vorzuge was wonderful out of the gate and remains that way.


----------



## coachhouse

The National simply kicks butt ! I like it more than the Contenintal V2 seems like the VorzAmp duo isn't quite as powerful but it is very enjoyable and I plan on keeping all three since they all are exceptional amps. I am using as iem's the Hieir 350 and as overear the Edtion8,Senn 650,HIFIMAN 400 and the Senn momentum as a on the go can. It really depends on what headphone you will be pushing as to what amp works best but if they require power it's The National hands down.


----------



## zoossh

i'm using
  - red wine audio - iriver AK100, with
  - JVC victor fx-700 and
  - audiotechnica ATH CKW-1000 ANV
  - and i played kpop, korean indies, and vocals such as that from adele, beyonce etc
   
  i wonder if anyone had used similar combinations or had advices if
  - vorzamp pure or duo would be better
  - and what kind of gain adjustment would be good to ask for instead of the stock default.


----------



## Jazzyfi

Hey VorzAMP owner, did you guys compare this amp to iQube before? I wonder if the performance can match iQube or even surpass it. I'm have an iQube and I'm looking for something smaller to probably pair it with Tera Player.


----------



## esmBOS

Hey guys! Sorry about the bump, but is anyone using their Vorzamp to power LCD2/3? I'm on the fence of buying the LCD2's but will at the same time be buying an amp, as I don't have one that I think will do the LCD2's justice. And I figured why not go portable, if there is enough power in this little unit that is!


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





esmbos said:


> Hey guys! Sorry about the bump, but is anyone using their Vorzamp to power LCD2/3? I'm on the fence of buying the LCD2's but will at the same time be buying an amp, as I don't have one that I think will do the LCD2's justice. And I figured why not go portable, if there is enough power in this little unit that is!


 
  Used it with both LCD-2/LCD-3/Paradox.
   
  The original VorzAMP sounded quite good from a CLAS. Yo can't use the basseq since it started clipping badly but the treble eQ sinded nice.
  However, a ALO Rx-3B sounds more defined even using it single-ended both inte the bass and treble. Running it balanced,´makes verything even better.
   
  So... VorzAMP is the best IEM-amp I've heard uo do date. Rx:3B is the best portabe I've heard with LCD-2/LCD-3/Paradox.
   
  /V


----------



## esmBOS

Just pulled the trigger on the VorzampDuo! Will be fun to see how it pairs with my RWAK100!


----------



## spkrs01

Anyone knows if there's a difference between the Pure and Duo besides the bass/treble enhancers?
   
  Many thanks!


----------



## Jazzyfi

I had a long email enquiries about it with Vorzuge. There is no difference between the Pure and Duo within the amp section. They make sure that the EQ circuit is purely connected/disconnected with mechanical switch. This way it won't leak and influence the main amp.
   
   
  Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> Anyone knows if there's a difference between the Pure and Duo besides the bass/treble enhancers?
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





jazzyfi said:


> I had a long email enquiries about it with Vorzuge. There is no difference between the Pure and Duo within the amp section. They make sure that the EQ circuit is purely connected/disconnected with mechanical switch. This way it won't leak and influence the main amp.


 
  Thanks Jazzyfi...
   
  OK so the PURE for me this weekend then


----------



## Jazzyfi

Sweet! It's a superb match with TP and SE5. I like it with the teramega output of TP.
  Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> Thanks Jazzyfi...
> 
> OK so the PURE for me this weekend then


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





jazzyfi said:


> Sweet! It's a superb match with TP and SE5. I like it with the teramega output of TP.


 
   
  I was gonna use it with one of my AK100s.
   
  The Tera Player is kinda permanently stuck on the 71B now, with the other AK100 stuck on the RX3 both running balanced, and the DX100 on the L3/LLP on bedside duties.....
   
  But I will spend a weekend in the near future, swapping around and coming up with the best synergy to my ears.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I am just tailoring set ups to a few primary (C)IEMs specifically.


----------



## esmBOS

Received my duo today. Strapped it to the back of my RWAK100 and, it's never coming off! Listening to the Tron Legacy soundtrack right now and I have never, ever, heard anything like this! This is the end game portable rig for me! Clarity and detail are simply amazing! And don't get me started on the bass! As a basshead I can't imagine anything ever beating this. The quantity when boost is on is just right and it does not bleed into the mids and the quality remains extraordinary. I'm in love!


----------



## shigzeo

Been a slow wake up to this amp but glad to see its coming along.


----------



## lamechops

What's the ideal burn in hours for vorzuge duo?


----------



## aqtaket

Hello!
  I got interested in this amp.
  What do you guys think about this kind of rig: AK100 (the stock version) + Vorzuge pure+ SE535LTD-J?
  I already have AK100 and SE535...
  Doy you think the Vorzuge team would make a lower-gain model for me? Will the amp give any benefits to my current rig?
  And BTW, where are Vorzuge amps produced - Germany or Asia?
  Thanks for any thoughts in advance!


----------



## shigzeo

Hey aqtaket.
   
  The Vorz amps are made in Singapore and are made to pretty exacting spec. Very well made. 
   
  Vorz might make a lower gain model for you. You should ask. They are very helpful. And the AK100 is built more for headphones than earphones. It will peform better with earphones if there is an amp between it and the output transducers. The vorz has enough resolution to fully pump the SE535.


----------



## lamechops

Hi Shigzeo, may I know what's the ideal burn in hours?


----------



## aqtaket

shigzeo,
  thanks a bunch for your response!
  Is it written somwhere on the unit that it is made in Singapore? (Just curious).
  Some people say that AK100+SE535 will not benefit from any amp, but I'm still thinking...
  Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Hey aqtaket.
> 
> The Vorz amps are made in Singapore and are made to pretty exacting spec. Very well made.
> 
> Vorz might make a lower gain model for you. You should ask. They are very helpful. And the AK100 is built more for headphones than earphones. It will peform better with earphones if there is an amp between it and the output transducers. The vorz has enough resolution to fully pump the SE535.


----------



## shigzeo

@lamechops:
  The Vorzuge isn't sensitive to burn-in. Don't worry. Just enjoy. However, it will take maybe a little time to wrap your head around its sound. It's a deep, rich design, and may take a bit of time to enjoy. 
   
  @aqtaket:
  Unless there have been massive changes, the Vorzuge is made in Singapore. I've opened up the thing. Amazing detail and technical prowess displayed. The main board is branded in several places and sticks out quite convincingly. 
   
  The AK100 has a pretty high ohm output. It can do well, but with low Ω earphones, it struggles. I demoed the AK120 today with FitEar's earphones and found that certain of my favourite benchmarks could do with a: an outboard amp, or b: an internal modification. 
   
  The AK100/120 are very nice players, but in stock form, are not ideal.


----------



## spkrs01

Quick question.......
   
  How long does it take the Pure to charge from the supplied charger? My new unit has been charging for 7 hours now and the red charging light is still on?
   
  Many thanks!


----------



## esmBOS

Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> Quick question.......
> 
> How long does it take the Pure to charge from the supplied charger? My new unit has been charging for 7 hours now and the red charging light is still on?
> 
> Many thanks!


 

 Is your unit turned off while charging?


----------



## spkrs01

It is OK...fully charged
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Just took longer than expected around 8 hours from the accompanying charger....but Amps were supplied new with totally _flat _batteries, so hopefully on next charges it would be the stated 5-6...
   
  Thanks!


----------



## sci80899

Hi Shigzeo
   
  How would you compare the Duo with the Govibe Portatube, I know they both different but just wanted to find out what areas each is better in. My phones are 30 ohms and I currently have the Portatube and the O2. I find vocals on the portatube smoother than the O2 but soundstage is less wide. Am considering if I should get another amp.


----------



## shigzeo

What headphones/earphones are you using? 
   
  Both the Vorz and the Portatube have NO problems with low Ω earphones or headphones. However, the Porta Tube as a lot more power for low sensitivity headphones. From there, it is a pretty typical valve amp except that there is very little roll off in any frequency. It is a smoother sound than the Vorz but I woudn't say better. Just different. The porta is one of my favs. So is the Vorz. For out and a bout, 26 hours of battery life is hard to beat, plus the pretty insane EQ switch on the Vorz. 
   
  The porta isn't as detailed in stereo imaging as the vorz. But I can't fault it.


----------



## sci80899

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> What headphones/earphones are you using?
> 
> Both the Vorz and the Portatube have NO problems with low Ω earphones or headphones. However, the Porta Tube as a lot more power for low sensitivity headphones. From there, it is a pretty typical valve amp except that there is very little roll off in any frequency. It is a smoother sound than the Vorz but I woudn't say better. Just different. The porta is one of my favs. So is the Vorz. For out and a bout, 26 hours of battery life is hard to beat, plus the pretty insane EQ switch on the Vorz.
> 
> The porta isn't as detailed in stereo imaging as the vorz. But I can't fault it.


 
  Thanks much shigzeo. I have the Philips X1. Wanted to make sure the Vorz is not too similar to the O2 or the Porta before spending that money. Cheers.


----------



## shigzeo

The Porta and Vorz aren't that close other than resolving capabilities across headphones.


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi Shigzeo,
   
  I am new to follow this thread.
  What is your opinion regarding the combination of Vorzuge Pure and RWAK 100 with FTG 334 / AKG 3003?
  I was thinking to combine RWAK 100 + FTG 334 / AKG 3003 with ALO International / Continental V3 before I stumble upon Vorzuge (with said lowered gain setting).
   
  How about RSA Intruder vs Vorzuge Pure?
   
  Thanks in advance!
   
  Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> To be honest, if you are opting for multi-armature earphones with complex crossovers, single ended is the best way to go. Balanced DOES offer more power, but can create offsets in the crossover that changes the intended signature of the IEM. Balanced amps are amazing, but they are better for single driver earphones/headphones, especially dynamic headphones.
> 
> The Vorüge amps are single ended all the way, and a little big cheaper than the competition because of simpler circuitry. When using such complex earphones, single ended has a lot of advantages.
> 
> ...


----------



## shigzeo

I don't have the AK100 but I've used it a couple of times. It does better with an amp - at least for earphones like the ones you list. The Vorz runs each of those perfectly. Again, my only complaint is this: its gain is rather high so small volume settings can still be rather loud. However, that sorted, it is one of the most fantastic IEM amps out there.


----------



## HiFlight

I will add my "+1" to the TP/Vorzamp Pure. The combo sounds outstanding with my Ultrasone Sig. Pro as well as my Ety ER4. The Pure adds the extra headroom needed for hard low-frequency transients, such as bass drum beats.


----------



## lescanadiens

Thanks Shigzeo,

I have listened to the amp ans thinking to get either the pure or the duo.
They are amazing amps and the first thing that struck me was how lush it sounded.



shigzeo said:


> I don't have the AK100 but I've used it a couple of times. It does better with an amp - at least for earphones like the ones you list. The Vorz runs each of those perfectly. Again, my only complaint is this: its gain is rather high so small volume settings can still be rather loud. However, that sorted, it is one of the most fantastic IEM amps out there.


----------



## shigzeo

Lush is a good word for them, yes.


----------



## lescanadiens

HiFlight,

Agree on that too.
More clarity, soundstage, and air.
Tubey but solid



hiflight said:


> I will add my "+1" to the TP/Vorzamp Pure. The combo sounds outstanding with my Ultrasone Sig. Pro as well as my Ety ER4. The Pure adds the extra headroom needed for hard low-frequency transients, such as bass drum beats.


----------



## Bootsy1




----------



## Sonicmasala

Hi! I'm in the market for a potable amp and iem. Looking at the reviews, have decided to go for the Pure. The source is a imod iPod 5.5. For the iem I am looking at Ocharaku Flat 4 Sui. Any bros have this combo? Do I need too request to lower down the gain? Will also be using it with my mad dogs. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shigzeo

Ocharaku Flat 4 Sui isn't as sensitive. The Mad Dogs.... need more current at high voltages. The Vorz may get you there, but you will probably be pushing it near its utility ceiling. That said, if you listen at lower volumes, you can enjoy Mad Dog, but in well-recorded dynamic situations, the Vorz may clip when strapped to the Dogs. I'm not sure as I don't own the Mad Dogs, but I've heard them clip a number of super portable amps.


----------



## Sonicmasala

Thanks bro. I was set on the Alo continental. But after your rave review have switch to pure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shigzeo

I hope you enjoy. We are all waiting for your impressions.


----------



## ANDEROAN

my +++1 for the Dou, the most awesomest amp!...............
   
  well I am liking it a whole lot, I pair it with CypherLabs latest version of the -R, cudos for that little beasty,
   
  I love the Dous bass and the treble boost, it goes uber well along with my ASG-1.2s, I also turn on my ZOv1 once in a while, or run it with no bass or treble boost? the Dou handles the bass and the treble just right! and the ASGs eat it up!


----------



## ValentinHogea

anderoan said:


> my +++1 for the Dou, the most awesomest amp!...............
> 
> well I am liking it a whole lot, I pair it with CypherLabs latest version of the -R, cudos for that little beasty,
> 
> I love the Dous bass and the treble boost, it goes uber well along with my ASG-1.2s, I also turn on my ZOv1 once in a while, or run it with no bass or treble boost? the Dou handles the bass and the treble just right! and the ASGs eat it up!



 
 Great that you're enjoying it. The best IEM-amp I've heard up to date.


----------



## Sonicmasala

Anyone tried the Fitear F111 on the VorzAmp? Got myself the F111 and planing on getting the Pure, but am afraid the gain will be too much and I can't use the amp to its full potential.


----------



## shigzeo

The F111 as crazy sensitive as some earphones. If you use the likes of Sleek Audio CT7/SA7 with the Vorz, it will be too loud. FitEar's earphones border on 'just right' though the gain is still a bit high. However, it really depends on your listening. I find that in bed, a volume setting of '1' on an iphone or iPod is sometimes too loud. Out and about I typically use volume settings of 5-8 on the same machine. That should give you a sounding board of my pain threshold.


----------



## Sonicmasala

Thanks for the reply bro shigzeo. As i understand at lower volumes there is a tendency to have channel inbalance. Do you ecounter it with the vol set at 1? Guess need to ask Vorzamp to reduce the gain even further to accommodated the F111 or get myself the Kuro.


----------



## shigzeo

KURO should have no problems with the gain of the Vorzuge. All amps with analogue volume pots/sliders/attenuators experience channel imbalance. Many have gains that are too aggressive. Vorzuge is just one of that number. F111 isn't nearly as sensitive as some other earphones so you may find that it works just fine with Vorzuge.


----------



## istoneray

Hi Shigzeo,
   
        I want buy something recently. Ipod 5 + CLAS -db +FitEar Parterre.and VorzAMP is a good combination with FitEar Parterre.?


----------



## shigzeo

They are a good combination, yes. Parterre isn't too sensitive, and is rich in the midrange where the Vorz really shines. The combination is great.


----------



## sue4

rudi0504 said:


> Hi shigzeo
> 
> You said the vorzamp is dark sounding, how dark is compare to RS 71 B and Alo RX 3 B?
> 
> ...




had a chance to do a quick audition at Jaben STC yesterday. My initial impression is "so-so",lah. Compared to JDSLab C5, the sound quality difference is very slight, if there is any (cannot tell which one is better). The dimension is a bit bigger, so not fit perfectly to iPod classic (but still finely fit, anyway). Regarding the price, dunno whether it is worth it or not..


----------



## zoossh

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> What headphones/earphones are you using?
> 
> Both the Vorz and the Portatube have NO problems with low Ω earphones or headphones. However, the Porta Tube as a lot more power for low sensitivity headphones. From there, it is a pretty typical valve amp except that there is very little roll off in any frequency. It is a smoother sound than the Vorz but I woudn't say better. Just different. The porta is one of my favs. So is the Vorz. For out and a bout, 26 hours of battery life is hard to beat, plus the pretty insane EQ switch on the Vorz.
> 
> The porta isn't as detailed in stereo imaging as the vorz. But I can't fault it.


 
   
  What would be your recommendation if I listened mainly to kpop and korean indies, such as the below?
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnJ38EBOSxY
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kowfLIRpQaU
   
  I'm using rwak100 and JVC victor fx700. At the moment, I find the setup great for smooth vocals in slower songs, but it sounded too bright for the music component for faster songs, with the vocal component being too laid-back, holographic and recessed, especially for the latter. I prefer the sony sound signature, warmer and more forward. My fx700 had pretty good bass. Should I ask for a gain reduction as well from vorz?


----------



## shigzeo

You like a slightly more forward vocal presentation but aren't into the scratchy brightness of the Victors? You may find that Ocharaku Kuro works for you: less scratchy up top and amazing vocals and midrange with incredible bass. It is a bit more expensive, though: 450$. My favourite cheaper earphone is the Grado GR8, which does not necessitate an amp being de-gained, and had a smooth, slightly forward midrange with detailed bass. It is flatter than the Sony or the Victor, but represents a more bass-oriented version of flat. It looks cheap but it is great.
   
  But if I had the money and didn't worry too much about isolation: KURO.
   
  If you love vocals and bass and want to tailor your sound, Sleek Audio SA7 is killer. Great customisation system and good attack/decay in bass with GR8-like mid section. Better isolation. (I actually missed my loud train the other day because I had them in my ears.) The cable is poor, though.


----------



## zoossh

what i mean is would the use of the amplifier reduce the problem i had with ak100 and my various iems?


----------



## rudi0504

sue4 said:


> had a chance to do a quick audition at Jaben STC yesterday. My initial impression is "so-so",lah. Compared to JDSLab C5, the sound quality difference is very slight, if there is any (cannot tell which one is better). The dimension is a bit bigger, so not fit perfectly to iPod classic (but still finely fit, anyway). Regarding the price, dunno whether it is worth it or not..




Thank you 
I have heard the Vorzuge Amp Duo at the same place like you Jaben STC 
The clarity and detail is very good , bass impact is very good , only the midrange my pico power is better .
It is very good for iems and low impedance headphone 
Minus : lack of power for high impedance headphone 

I hold my purchase because the power is not as big as my others amp , pico power, alo Rx 3 b, intruder .

I try Vorzuge Amp Duo fresh from the box , haven't burn in.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

I listened to the pure version at the London meet in April and was the first portable amp that gave me the wow factor within first five minutes of listening to it. 

I just ordered this amp in the duo model which came through a couple of days ago and had the wow factor of that demo I had of them at the London meet in April.

I tried it with my jh16pros and Sony x wallkman using wav files and is the perfect match. Also done a breif two hour stint with my Sony mdr-r1 and controls them with convincing authority and controls the highs the Sony cans sometimes experience. Still to try with my Sony mdr-z1000s and heir 5.0 so will report back soon with more in depth listening experience with this amp.....

Does anyone know what the maximum ohm cans the Vorzuge will drive?


----------



## shigzeo

The maximum the vorz will drive is rather up to:

Recording
Listening volume
Sensitivity of headphone
And a few other things. 

My 600 ohm DT880 ran fine at normal listening volumes on modern recordings. No flub or imd distortion. At higher levels with truly dynamic music such as orchestral music, the vorz should fair a bit worse. 

It uses two AA batteries so voltage will be somewhat on the low side, but its not a big problem. For midrange ohm headphones with higher current to voltage ratios may need more current juice to higher voltages but that depends on your music and listening volume. 

Almost as a rule, high ohm, low current headphones are actually pretty easy to drive. They don't get the same volume but they get cleaner, distortion-free signals from amps that couldn't run clean signals to lower ohm, high current headphones or earphones. 

Vorz is competent in this regard but not perfect.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Sorry!


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Thanks shigzeo, I was intending on using it with my iems anyway but was just curious as I had never seen the usual spec info for this on their website

Im just happy it has good synergy with my SONY mdr-r1 cans also which are only 24ohms any way. Like you touched upon though its as much about the current as well as ohms. I am still getting over how enjoyable this little amp is.


----------



## rangga

I had a chance to do some comparation between vorzamp pure and the jdslabs c5. My friend told me that he couldnt hear the difference between both amps, just like sue4 said. 
Both amps really had an identical soundsig. At a glance i almost couldnt hear the difference, but if i listen carefully, the vorzamp is just better in every aspect.
better bass control and texture, smoother high, and awesome mid. This bring the vorzamp to different level compared to c5.


----------



## darkwasim786

i currently own a pair of denon d2000's and a pair of custom 1964 quads....both i think have sufficient bass for my bass head needs....so i wanted to ask with the exception of the eq in the duo...is their a difference in sound with the amps in stock form...
   
  thanks in advance guys...


----------



## DimitriTrush

Hello
 Greeting from MA
 Anyone Attending CANJAM Audio Fest at RMAF Denver Co. Oct 11-13 ?
 This event is hosted by JUDE,  (the chief of head-fi).
 We will have many amps along including Vorzuge DUO, and many more 
 Come and check our Table out. We will have a raffle going on as well on several new items.
 We are also looking to send out on tour in USA some of our gear
 Anyone interested in being part of the tour, PM me or just reply in this thread.
 Looking forward seeing you there
 D.T


----------



## Bootsy1

Vorzuge Duo + Venturecraft DD Limited 12V Opa627SM


----------



## Bootsy1




----------



## Bootsy1




----------



## esmBOS

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 Incredible rig Bootsy1!

 This is my combo (Vorzamp hidden beneath the AK):
  
 RWAK100 > Forza IC > Vorzamp Duo --> Pelicase 1010. Perfect fit! Had to remove the rubber lining tho!


----------



## DimitriTrush

Bootsy1 has all the gear that I am dreaming to own some day!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyone coming to CanJam at RMAF in Denver this weekend?
 Please do so, you will not regret.
 Lots of great gear and Bear in Denver 
 Cant wait to Celebrating with you


----------



## DimitriTrush

bootsy1 said:


>


 
 Bootsy is my man!  he is  among few people in Japan with Tralucent 1plus2 and that is in country where you can get anything from fitear customs just like that....
 If you could only speak Japanese and tell people around how much you like Tralucents.(or dislike) preferably the first one of course.
 Come to Fujiya Festival at Aoyama on 26th please and meet with Gavin from Tralucent. He should be coming over too.
 We will also have few new items for you to compare to, such as Earsonics S-EM6, and possibly Fischer Amps from germany,


----------



## Bootsy1

esmbos said:


> Incredible rig Bootsy1!
> 
> 
> This is my combo (Vorzamp hidden beneath the AK):
> ...




You've got a wicked combo as well BOS .


----------



## Bootsy1

dimitritrush said:


> Bootsy is my man!  he is  among few people in Japan with Tralucent 1plus2 and that is in country where you can get anything from fitear customs just like that....
> If you could only speak Japanese and tell people around how much you like Tralucents.(or dislike) preferably the first one of course.
> Come to Fujiya Festival at Aoyama on 26th please and meet with Gavin from Tralucent. He should be coming over too.
> We will also have few new items for you to compare to, such as Earsonics S-EM6, and possibly Fischer Amps from germany,




Hey Dimitri, my Japanese is gettin better . Looking forward to seeing you and meeting Gavin at the show .


----------



## Bootsy1

I just saw this on Musica Acoustics website, Vorzuge Pure 2, anyone heard this amp before? Any impressions if you have heard it?


----------



## tomllm

Sounds like it's a broadly similar amp to the Pure, just with a gain switch for use with IEMs and such.
  
 ...now I'm tempted!


----------



## ValentinHogea

http://vorzuge.com/products/vorzamp/vorzamppure-ii
  
 Prices are starting to get ALO Audio / RSA-ridiculous.
  
 Too bad, at least the 1st gen was a pretty good amp, overpriced but good. Now they fixed the problems with the first gen and bump it up 135 USD.
 For what... A gain switch? HAH.
  
 That's just robbing people.
  
 But the AK100 & AK120 are selling so, people will no doubt buy this 2 gen too.
  
 /V


----------



## Bootsy1

Just trying some new amps to pair with my Tera and Venture Dac. This Sony PHA-2 sounded pretty clean, bass was full, but I wanna try the Vorzuge Pure 2 before I do anything. Prices are going up everywhere, but Vorzuge makes excellent amps. I noticed Musica Acoustics has a Black Friday sale as well, wonder how much that Über costs  ??


----------



## renshouqings

great.it will tame the highs I their phones or some such rubbish. I'd merely say there are amps that sound a bit more sparkly up top. A bit.


----------



## muzic4life

My vorzuge pure v2 will be arriving soon. Hope i like it...



That was the pics taken by the shop. Looks like they have a different packaging from previous version (which is white box i believe)


----------



## Nikit

Has anyone listen to the new Vorzüge Vorzamp Pure II?
 I'm very interested in this amp and I'm interested in your opinions.
 I contacted the customer service of the company and I was told that this is not a simple upgrade of the Pure but a new circuit that operates in Class A.


----------



## Sonicmasala

I'm using the Dou and love it very much. It keeps on going and going and the sound so lovely. Using it with my Fitear F111. I too like to know more about the pure. Veryuch interested in it.


----------



## buruma

nikit said:


> Has anyone listen to the new Vorzüge Vorzamp Pure II?
> 
> I'm very interested in this amp and I'm interested in your opinions.
> 
> I contacted the customer service of the company and I was told that this is not a simple upgrade of the Pure but a new circuit that operates in Class A.




I've ordered it.
I will get it soon.
when I receive it, I'll let you know..
I've used quickstep, aha-120..


----------



## Nikit

Perfect!
 I will wait with impatience.
 Meanwhile, for the AK120, I got Alo Audio The International.
 I only listened for a few hours and  I think it still needs to burn, but it seems to me a very good amplifier.


----------



## coachhouse

Yes the Duo is perfect for iem's I really enjoy the bass and treble boost plus many hours between charges


----------



## Sonicmasala

buruma said:


> I've ordered it.
> I will get it soon.
> when I receive it, I'll let you know..
> I've used quickstep, aha-120..



I'm interested in the AHA-120 too! Hope can have a comparison between the two!


----------



## buruma

sonicmasala said:


> I'm interested in the AHA-120 too! Hope can have a comparison between the two!




AHA-120 : more natural sound. smooth... --> good for classic, jazz, vocal sounds..
Qucikstep : more dynamic. speedy sound. --> good for rock, electric sounds..

but, all two amps are nice..


----------



## Sonicmasala

buruma said:


> AHA-120 : more natural sound. smooth... --> good for classic, jazz, vocal sounds..
> Qucikstep : more dynamic. speedy sound. --> good for rock, electric sounds..
> but, all two amps are nice..




Thanks bro. How is these 2 compare with the Pure?


----------



## buruma

sonicmasala said:


> Thanks bro. How is these 2 compare with the Pure?



My pure2 will be come at within 2 days.
I still not receive it...


----------



## neoerasmo

Hallo.
 My name is Ciro and the city of Torino in Italy
 (Sorry my English is not very accurate ..)
 I bought a Astell & kern Ak120 modification RedWine (RWAK120-S)
 How to use headphones of Akg551.
 What to choose?
 AloAudio RxMkIIIB + or Vorzuge Pure II?
 Point out that this system will use ONLY in mobility (train, plane, subway ...)
 The headphones Akg551 have a slight deficiency in the low range. For my taste in music is not a defect excessive. The purchase of the amplifier would need to 1) optimize the Ak120 2) to improve the low range.
 Thanks


----------



## esmBOS

Hi neoerasmo! If you need more punch in the low range have you considered the duo?


----------



## buruma

I've received Pure2 amp.


----------



## Sonicmasala

Can't wait for your take on it! Any first impression?


----------



## buruma

sonicmasala said:


> Can't wait for your take on it! Any first impression?




I cannot english well.
My simple impression.

Clear sound, clear highs, solid bass, good sense of hitting, high-resolution, high-output, fast response,
little cold sound type.

I think, simillar corda quickstep. But, better sound!

X3 mod(wm8741,opa627bp), mini cable with van den hul The Integration Hybrid, Fisher Amps FA-4E XB with 7N8P custom cable.


----------



## coachhouse

I own the MK3 and the Duo and really enjoy both the Duo is smaller and easier to transport the MK3 is larger but extremely more powerful it will actually make my headphones throb even the HiFiman 400 which the Duo just doesn't have enough power for them With iem's such as Heir 350 or 4's the Duo has fantastic tone and the bass boost sets them in perfect harmonie to my ears with the MK3 you better make certain it is in low gain before it is turned on because the volume at high gain will damage your ears ! I always run my amps thru the Cypher Labs Solo DAC so I have no comparison in use without it my source is IPOD. If I could only own 1 amp it would be the MK3 because of the versatility it is the newer + version which means battery life is better I have heard complaints of some units displaying a noticeable HISS although the one I own is a black background the Duo is the same with no background noise. My playlist is all burned in the lossless format which helps with the dynamics it is mainly full of classic rock and blues I have not tried classical yet but would think both amps would handle it favorably. Vorzuge has a fantastic customer service department very enjoyable to deal with they are without a doubt very much behind their products lately I have submitted questions to ALO and have not recieved responses last year they were very prompt maybe they are overloaded but I do find it disturbing I hope this helps you somewhat in making your decision


----------



## neoerasmo

Thank you for your comments.
 You have Vorzuge Duo. But that model is the amplifier Alo? The Alo Mk3 B+?
 In low range which of the two will always acts amplifiers performance and versatility? If I understand correctly the Vorzuge has a selector that adjusts the low function. Crushed dial the bass increase. The Alo Mk3 B+ has a potentiometer that allows for a better adjustment. The question is: when you adjust the selector of the amplifier Vorzuge Duo bass increase dramatically ?(and therefore might be annoying ..)
 Happy Holidays


----------



## coachhouse

Honestly when I turn the bass dial on the MK3 plus the bass is so subtle it's almost a non factor with the Vorzuge it is more noticeable but not in your face. Neither amps bass boost affects the mids or highs and to my ears the ALO might as well not bothered the dial has a lot of play but very little to unnoticeable boost unless mine is defective. The difference in the two is power MK3 plus is a beast that should be able to drive the most power hungry cans made whereas the Vorz has no where near the power but drives my iem's with authority and the bass boost is a sweet spot I always use both the treble and bass boost . Both amps compliment each other for what they do and after several trial and errors they will be my final amp purchase's..... unbelievably I'm satisfied !


----------



## neoerasmo

Thank you for your intervention.
 I bought the Vorzuge PureII. Unfortunately is yet to come. As soon as I receive it I try to express my opinions.
 Best Regards.
 And a happy new year!!


----------



## shigzeo

buruma said:


> I've received Pure2 amp.


 
 Sweet! I will have my review up this month, too. This IS the Vorz I've been waiting for. Amazing control with IEMs. And it's got that sweet, liquid Vorz sound to boot. Nothing but praise from my end.


----------



## shigzeo

coachhouse said:


> Honestly when I turn the bass dial on the MK3 plus the bass is so subtle it's almost a non factor with the Vorzuge it is more noticeable but not in your face. Neither amps bass boost affects the mids or highs and to my ears the ALO might as well not bothered the dial has a lot of play but very little to unnoticeable boost unless mine is defective. The difference in the two is power MK3 plus is a beast that should be able to drive the most power hungry cans made whereas the Vorz has no where near the power but drives my iem's with authority and the bass boost is a sweet spot I always use both the treble and bass boost . Both amps compliment each other for what they do and after several trial and errors they will be my final amp purchase's..... unbelievably I'm satisfied !


 
 The MK3's bass boost does about 5dB. That is a LOT but it does that boost in the bass, not mid bass. Therefore, you have to have really good ears to hear the difference. Bass tones are hard for the ear to hear next to the energy of mids. But if the mid bass frequencies had also been boosted by the same amount, you would notice it more immediately. The MK3 is a GREAT do-everything amp. The Vorz is a better IEM amp, however, as it has a lower noise floor. Both drive earphones equally well, however.


----------



## buruma

I'm using Pure2 amp.
I've found some problems.
When Pure2 amp with smart phone(4G),
It has noise.
And. Amp's metal case does not connect to GND. Anyway, I've connected GND to case.
But. 4G noise does not clear.
=(


----------



## shigzeo

Wireless interference isn't something an amp will overcome. The chassis of some amps are better able to deal with wireless noise than others. Cables, too, are important. Not that you need expensive cables, but shielded cables with discrete connections are better. I had a cable from Jays that was noisy and another 3$ cable that had no noise or interference from the outside world.
  
 I will be publishing my review tomorrow. This, I feel, is the best Vorz yet.


----------



## buruma

shigzeo said:


> Wireless interference isn't something an amp will overcome. The chassis of some amps are better able to deal with wireless noise than others. Cables, too, are important. Not that you need expensive cables, but shielded cables with discrete connections are better. I had a cable from Jays that was noisy and another 3$ cable that had no noise or interference from the outside world.
> 
> I will be publishing my review tomorrow. This, I feel, is the best Vorz yet.



I've test it without cable for 4g noise test.
i love pure2 sound quility too.


----------



## feverfive

So the Pure 2 or Amp Duo? I'm torn, even though I'm not sure about the quality of the hard treble/bass switches of the Amp Duo

I am looking for a good companion to my Rx MKIII-b (it doesn't play nicely w/ sensitive) IEMs

EDIT: just ordered the Pure 2; OT feeling the need for bass/treble controls

EDIT 2: Booo!! Just got an email from Vorzuge sales advising the Pure 2 is back ordered. Mine won't ship until January 13. At least shipping is free for me here in the U.S. Btw...what's up with the extreme pricing @ Musica Acoustics (or whatever that site is)? About a $230USD price premium to order from there.


----------



## shigzeo

I've got my review of the PURE II up.... and I'm still listening to it even though I need to put down my headphones and finish a few lens shoots. I have so much work to do but DO NOT WANT TO LET the PURE II down. It is by far my favourite sounding headphone amp for IEMs, portable headphones, and low-current, high-Ω headphones like the DT880/600. Love Love Love. I went with a short review in order to stay side-step effusive language. I did my best. I've never been as surprised by an amp as I have by the PURE II. Never. I expect it to be backordered for a very long time.
  
 What still stinks: the lamp. Way too bright. 
  
 Apart from that, this is the real McCoy. It is better than the old Pure and the DUO. If you don't need bass boost I suggest PURE II. If you need it, DUO is it. But holy moly, I'm about to blow an effuse!


----------



## Sonicmasala

Any iems you can recommend to go with it Shigzeo?


----------



## FortisFlyer75

shigzeo said:


> I've got my review of the PURE II up.... and I'm still listening to it even though I need to put down my headphones and finish a few lens shoots. I have so much work to do but DO NOT WANT TO LET the PURE II down. It is by far my favourite sounding headphone amp for IEMs, portable headphones, and low-current, high-Ω headphones like the DT880/600. Love Love Love. I went with a short review in order to stay side-step effusive language. I did my best. I've never been as surprised by an amp as I have by the PURE II. Never. I expect it to be backordered for a very long time.
> 
> What still stinks: the lamp. Way too bright.
> 
> Apart from that, this is the real McCoy. It is better than the old Pure and the DUO. If you don't need bass boost I suggest PURE II. If you need it, DUO is it. But holy moly, I'm about to blow an effuse!


 
 I have had the DUO amp for a several months now and if it was not for a fellow head-fier letting me listen to it at the London meet last April I would not of known how good it is let alone who Vorzuge were!     
  
 I cannot believe I have not posted on here at all about this little box but thought I was set with my TTVJ amp which is still a fine amp despite lacking the detailed resolution the DUO brings, the TTVJ has it's own unique valve like warm signature for a solid state amp  (hence why I have kept it along side the Vorzuge) with a nice slim quality build and the digital volume dial also pulled me to the TTVJ which was one of my priority's after owning a Ibasso PB1 amp and knowing the Vorzuge did not have one of those digital volume wheels as a negative went out of the window as soon as I heard the DUO.  Within the first minute I knew it clicked with my Sony X1060 and JH16pros back last April and despite the high price tag was sold on it.  
  
 Only thing is now I have to say I am looking forward to your review on the Pure II amp but without revealing any spoilers from your review I am curious with you already saying this is better than it's first two incarnations in the Pure mrk1 & my DUO and with only getting my DUO several months ago am wondering "how much better"?  
  
 ..... As it is a higher class amp in the Pure II I do believe as it for one does sure have a shorter battery life with average of only 10 hours which although I know this well may be brought around by the extra performance improvement it will bring in SQ is still ideally in a user world a bit on the short side and wonder if that 10 hours is the ceiling so when heavier load cans need to be driven will it be less than that? 
  
 Other than that if this is better than the DUO i'm sold on it as although the DUO EQ switching on the bass and treble are implemented quite well by Vorzuge I only ever needed them to balance poor recordings if lacking the dynamics or if recessed in that range. Otherwise with a good quality recording although albeit I admit it is fun can sound a bit too coloured and fatiguing to the original recording if left on all the time. 
  
 I now have the new Sony ZX1 Walkman and found as posted on the ZX1 thread it can power my 24 ohm Sony MDR-7520 & MDR_R1 headphones okay if it is with a poor recorded red book or in general high res files seem to be dropped a few db on the recorded output it can be much as 10 steps on the volume lower to normal which then is not enough so found the DUO is needed for them and whilst I was there dabbling tried it with the JH16pros and the Vorzuge still brought some improvements to the ZX1 despite this been most probably one of the now highly regarded daps available from other ZX1 owners who own other high end daps but yet the DUO just added a bit more clarity and forwardness in the mids and presented the bass notes slightly different in terms of signature but still as good with a tight focused punchy bass note and gave a bit more body to the high notes but unfortunately it took away one of the great revelations of the ZX1 and did actually as a result make the magical soundstage a bit more narrow although still wide not the exceptional expansive soundstage I have become accustomed to since owning my ZX1.  
  
 I am still in awe of the DUO and is a keeper for the long term as I am not one for switching amps for the sake of it but am now in wonderment and curiosity of how much this Pure II has come on over my DUO amp and now wait on your huge bag of words to flow with a review of this new Vorzuge offering which looks nice in the Pearl White contrasted by keeping the black front panel.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

p.s. Agree:  the power lamp is annoyingly too bright, acts as a torch when in bed listening at night!  ...Well impresses the wife!


----------



## shigzeo

sonicmasala said:


> Any iems you can recommend to go with it Shigzeo?


 
 The PURE II is perfect with all IEMs of any build. It can drive anything you have perfectly. It has perfect balance, low noise floor, great resolution, and control at any Ω spec and any sensitivity. The signature is slightly warm but detailed. I can't say that one earphone will sound better than another because it is all personal preference. Back when I started reading headfi in like 2003 or so, I thought that sound synergy between components was key... but found out that ears are where that synergy ends. I can say that the PURE II is perfectly able to drive any earphone out there no matter the build. If that  earphone is to you liking, then the PURE II will match it...
  
 The only problem I have is if you like that earphone with a player/amp that isn't able to drive the earphone properly, in which case you are not hearing what that earphone is capable of from the start. Therefore, if you enjoy the sound of that earphone from the likes of a DX100 or DX50 then I would say the PURE II will be up your ally. If you like it with an iPod 5G or Cowon D2 or Sony Walkman, you may find the sound of the earphone changes because the impedance output of those devices isn't as good as it could be and will distort the sound. 
  
 In which case, you have never heard your earphone the way it is meant to be heard.


----------



## fiascogarcia

shigzeo said:


> The PURE II is perfect with all IEMs of any build. It can drive anything you have perfectly. It has perfect balance, low noise floor, great resolution, and control at any Ω spec and any sensitivity. The signature is slightly warm but detailed. I can't say that one earphone will sound better than another because it is all personal preference. Back when I started reading headfi in like 2003 or so, I thought that sound synergy between components was key... but found out that ears are where that synergy ends. I can say that the PURE II is perfectly able to drive any earphone out there no matter the build. If that  earphone is to you liking, then the PURE II will match it...
> 
> The only problem I have is if you like that earphone with a player/amp that isn't able to drive the earphone properly, in which case you are not hearing what that earphone is capable of from the start. Therefore, if you enjoy the sound of that earphone from the likes of a DX100 or DX50 then I would say the PURE II will be up your ally. If you like it with an iPod 5G or Cowon D2 or Sony Walkman, you may find the sound of the earphone changes because the impedance output of those devices isn't as good as it could be and will distort the sound.
> 
> In which case, you have never heard your earphone the way it is meant to be heard.


 
  
 I'm still listening to my gear with a CLAS and RSA SR-71A, which easily powers about anything you can think of with a detailed warm signature and very black background. I really haven't had any volume control issues with Westones, FitEar, or Final Audio iems with this setup.  But I've been using my Parterre's more frequently now than full size headphones and am wondering what the Pure II might offer as an advantage over what I have now.  Any thoughts on this?  Thanks!


----------



## shigzeo

You are using an incredible system. The SR71A is one of my all-time favourite portable amps. The vorzuge bests its performance for IEMs, that is for sure, but is a slightly bit more energetic. It falls into the category of detailed/smooth amps. Simply put, best overall performance is what the PURE II gives. That means everything from stereo imaging to low noise floor to high resolution and ability to scale to the highest quality portable sources. The SR71A is a VERY good amp, but for IEMs, it is outclassed by a small margin by the PURE II. Of course, it is larger, and from my memory, depletes more expensive batteries and dissipates more heat.


----------



## fiascogarcia

shigzeo said:


> You are using an incredible system. The SR71A is one of my all-time favourite portable amps. The vorzuge bests its performance for IEMs, that is for sure, but is a slightly bit more energetic. It falls into the category of detailed/smooth amps. Simply put, best overall performance is what the PURE II gives. That means everything from stereo imaging to low noise floor to high resolution and ability to scale to the highest quality portable sources. The SR71A is a VERY good amp, but for IEMs, it is outclassed by a small margin by the PURE II. Of course, it is larger, and from my memory, depletes more expensive batteries and dissipates more heat.


 
  
 Thanks for the response!  I am keeping the Pure II on my radar!  And you are right, the Duracell Coppertops out perform any rechargeable I've tried, but are expensive (like paying a maintenance fee on my amp!).


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Enjoyed your review Shigzeo, made me want to listen to it for sure.  
  
 How much difference would you say there is between the Pure II and the DUO amp, is there much change in the signature and in terms of detail and resolution is it worth selling the DUO to go up to the Pure II especially as I do not really use the DUO's EQ switching that much, nice to have but can live without them if it meant the Pure II does significantly improve in resolution and sound stage.  
  
 Also out of curiosity which other portable amp that you know of would be held in similar esteem to this amp if there is one as I once almost went for a Pico slim or an RSA Mustang for my iem's.    
  
 Also how long is this back log on their orders for this currently? 
Good in a way as it shows they are becoming more popular as word slowly spreads around on these which can only become a positive thing for their future growth and development of bringing us even better gear than they already do.
  
Only down side I keep thinking of is that battery life but keep thinking of what you said so it must be worth persevering with this having to charge it more often in exchange for what the Pure II delivers in SQ, like owing a Ferrari that needs filling up every 100 miles.  Annoying but worth it.


----------



## cedboe

Hesitating to get a pure ii, did anyone compared it to pico dac/amp? Thanks!


----------



## nazrin313

This is an interesting lil amp.. Anyone compared it to the portaphile 627x yet?


----------



## Tony1110

Would it be worthwhile to connect the Duo to an iPod Classic for use with the Shure SE846? I like the look of these things.


----------



## Tony1110

So...has anybody tried the Duo with the SE846? I'm wondering whether it'll offer any kind of upgrade to the headphone out of the AK120.


----------



## fiascogarcia

tony1110 said:


> Would it be worthwhile to connect the Duo to an iPod Classic for use with the Shure SE846? I like the look of these things.


 
 I purchased the Pure II based on the fact that it had gain adjustment and super low floor noise, which was supposed to be the advantage over the Duo for iem's. It's a wonderful sounding amp.


----------



## Tony1110

fiascogarcia said:


> I purchased the Pure II based on the fact that it had gain adjustment and super low floor noise, which was supposed to be the advantage over the Duo for iem's. It's a wonderful sounding amp.




I thought the Duo was the one to go for when using IEMs. Wasn't it designed exclusively for that purpose?


----------



## fiascogarcia

tony1110 said:


> I thought the Duo was the one to go for when using IEMs. Wasn't it designed exclusively for that purpose?


 
 Don't know about the newer versions, but the earlier ones suffered from channel imbalance at low volumes, and the fixed gain didn't provide enough volume control for sensitive iem's and headphones.  Duo doesn't have gain control, it has bass and treble boost, which actually worked better for lower sensitivity headphones.
  
 Someone please correct me if I'm wrong!  Admittedly, I'm going by the research I did before I bought the Pure II.


----------



## Tony1110

fiascogarcia said:


> Don't know about the newer versions, but the earlier ones suffered from channel imbalance at low volumes, and the fixed gain didn't provide enough volume control for sensitive iem's and headphones.  Duo doesn't have gain control, it has bass and treble boost, which actually worked better for lower sensitivity headphones.
> 
> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong!  Admittedly, I'm going by the research I did before I bought the Pure II.




My understanding is that the Duo is optimised for use with IEMs whereas the Pure II is a bit more versatile and can also be used with full sized headphones. I went with the Duo because I like the idea of customising the bass and treble and did not need a portable amplifier for full sized cans.

There's not a great deal of information out there on either amp, but my reading has led me to believe that they're pretty similar with one having the gain feature and the other the tweakable bass and treble.

I hope I got the right one lol.


----------



## fiascogarcia

tony1110 said:


> My understanding is that the Duo is optimised for use with IEMs whereas the Pure II is a bit more versatile and can also be used with full sized headphones. I went with the Duo because I like the idea of customising the bass and treble and did not need a portable amplifier for full sized cans.
> 
> There's not a great deal of information out there on either amp, but my reading has led me to believe that they're pretty similar with one having the gain feature and the other the tweakable bass and treble.
> 
> I hope I got the right one lol.


 
 Very interesting.  And you're right, there's not a lot of info on these compared to other amps.  Please do let me know how you like the Duo.  Either way, I presume they have very much the same SQ, and I'm very pleased with it!  BTW, Vorzuge does have a 7 day return policy, so that's good to know also.


----------



## SilverEars

I wonder if they can do justice to my LCD-2? Or is this recommended for more high effient phones?


----------



## FortisFlyer75

silverears said:


> I wonder if they can do justice to my LCD-2? Or is this recommended for more high effient phones?


 
 I need to catch up on the last million pages since the new Pure II came out but I have the duo and listened to it with a pair of Grado PS1000's and although I did not know at time how efficient the Grado's are (32ohm?) for their size and price was impressed it could drive them and enjoyed the session I had but felt it was  for serious listening just missing been driven with more authority and that extra separation of detail needed during busy passages of music and after hearing the PS1000 with desktop amps I felt the Grados needed a proper high end desktop amp to get the best out of them so the Vorzuge Duo would of been good for using with those Grados just for quick referencing or casual listens but for a serious session of getting the best out of  the PS1000's cans I would pass on this combination but maybe when I finally get the PS1000's for myself sometime in near future I can re-evaluate that maybe but yet they do feel at home with my modded Sony 7520's which are 24 ohm's and in theory this amp should drive higher ohm cans than the Grado's PS1000's but I did originally get this to go with my JH16 monitors so was not prioritising if the Duo would cope with big headphones?
  
 So not sure if that would mean a good thing for them with the LCD 2 or not?
  
 I am now considering getting rid of the Duo to go over to the PureII due to one of the benefits with the Pure II having better floor noise? (for my JH16's) but need to catch up on here first to find out as would be interesting to know which is the best Vorzuge amp to pair with full size cans out of the Duo & Pure II.  
  
 All I know is the Vorzuge amp is just different from any other portable amp I have heard and was hooked to the sound of these from the word go & look forward their future amps they might do and maybe a desktop amp? (would be interesting).


----------



## Jung Woo Cho

Is it worth upgrading to pure2 from duo that I just got 4 months ago? I'm using im02 iem with it. I think mine is the latest revised version if I'm not wrong.


----------



## esmBOS

jung woo cho said:


> Is it worth upgrading to pure2 from duo that I just got 4 months ago? I'm using im02 iem with it. I think mine is the latest revised version if I'm not wrong.




Is it worth it? Quite an impossible question to answer, since for 99.99% of the worlds population buying a 500$ amp is DEFINITELY not worth it in the first place


----------



## shigzeo

fiascogarcia said:


> Don't know about the newer versions, but the earlier ones suffered from channel imbalance at low volumes, and the fixed gain didn't provide enough volume control for sensitive iem's and headphones.  Duo doesn't have gain control, it has bass and treble boost, which actually worked better for lower sensitivity headphones.
> 
> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong!  Admittedly, I'm going by the research I did before I bought the Pure II.




No you are on it. A few corrections;

1. Both the original Duo and Pure had aggressive gains that made iem listening difficult. I did not recommend them for sensitive iems. 

2. Bass and treble control of the Duo work for any phone just beautifully but the amp itself doesn't provide as much voltage as some amps. So while it can put a lot of volume into a pair of dt880/300, it won't put as much in strained volume into them as some competing amps. For this reason I say it is a better medium sensitive headphone amp. 

3. Pure II is great for iem and headphones. Power output doesn't seem to have changed but iem targeting had. And it is wonderful.


----------



## kahkityoong

In case anyone is interested I've listed my vorzuge duo on eBay.


----------



## Jung Woo Cho

esmbos said:


> Is it worth it? Quite an impossible question to answer, since for 99.99% of the worlds population buying a 500$ amp is DEFINITELY not worth it in the first place


 
 haha i agree but well i think the price is justified by the sound it is capable of producing. this is different from all the other amps out there in my opinion. It really takes a back seat and let music stand out. Its very versatile across all genres and whatever music i throw at it, everything sounds just right which i thought never possible when using lower end models. If pure 2 is an upgrade from duo i might consider.


----------



## Jung Woo Cho

So essentially are pure 2 and duo very different beasts altogether or pure is just more refined than the duo?


----------



## zachchen1996

My MINT condition VorzAmp Pure II is up for sale for only $450 (free shipping)
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/717503/fs-mint-vorzuge-vorzamp-pure-ii-free-nikon-coolpix-s6100-free-shipping-final-price-drop


----------



## FortisFlyer75

I must have the revised Duo amp as it works great with my JH16pros (although  I do hear a little floor noise with them until the music kicks in) but since my Sony ZX1 Walkman had an update which has tweaked the sound in a couple of areas that needed refining they are inseparable match and does negate the need for the Duo in this respect but I still need it to use the ZX1 if I want to drive my Sony 7520 cans efficiently.  
  
 Can anyone shed any more light if the Pure II is worth selling up on the Duo to use with Jh16Pros and Sony 7520's/ MDR-R1's as I still have my old Sony X series which is a great pairing with the Duo.  
  
 Have to admit since the ZX1 has had the magical update to the SQ I have not used the Duo that much for use with Iem's but it's still such a good amp I can't part with it although I could be persuaded!  
  
 Would be grateful if anyone has heard both the Duo & Pure II with JH16pros and what the differences are in the SQ department.


----------



## shigzeo

Fortis: Do you use the bass/treble toggles? Are you annoyed by really high gain and often hurt your ears? Those are the two most important, defining questions to answer.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

shigzeo said:


> Fortis: Do you use the bass/treble toggles? Are you annoyed by really high gain and often hurt your ears? Those are the two most important, defining questions to answer.


 
 No to both.... as good as the treble & bass functions are the Duo has it takes away from the naturalness in balance for me although it helped (in a casual rather than reference listen)  when I had my bass light Sony Z1000 cans until I swapped them for the 7520's (what the Z1000's should of been) which rectified that side of things.  
  
 Can't say the high gain has hurt my ears on these with the JH16's, not had that problem as it drives them okay at normal levels (approx 9-10 oclock?) but whether the Duo is getting the best out of the Jh16's with its pre-set gain setting I don't know....


----------



## shigzeo

Fortis, the DUO is a fine amp. It is one of the highest performing amps on the market. The PURE II is marginally better. I think Vorzuge updated it to ensure IEM users are getting a safe listen. I wouldn't go about selling the DUO for a PURE II unless you had trouble with gain. I'm glad you are enjoying your JH16. Those are awesome earphones.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

shigzeo said:


> Fortis, the DUO is a fine amp. It is one of the highest performing amps on the market. The PURE II is marginally better. I think Vorzuge updated it to ensure IEM users are getting a safe listen. I wouldn't go about selling the DUO for a PURE II unless you had trouble with gain. I'm glad you are enjoying your JH16. Those are awesome earphones.


 
 Don't I know it, out of all the portable amps I have listened to that have that blow you away feeling within the first minute of listening this amp done it and would not of came across it if it was not for a fellow head-fier who had the Pure mrkI at a Head-fi meet in London in April 2013.  
  
 I was hoping they had upped the SQ a bit on the Pure II thinking it was maybe a next natural progressive improvement on the sound they already had, the extra cost of the Pure II can't be for just having a adjustable gain setting can it?  
  
 This is why with the JH16's almost three years on now I have not felt the need to upgrade to a newer model for the sake of it, as a good recording and gear to match they sing all day long without fatigue.  
  
 Don't worry, I will not rush out to to sell Duo for a Pure II any time soon currently especially as the ZX1 is a big step up from my X1060 and is awesome enough with the Jh16's so the Duo will be there for my full size headphones as Walkman cannot still drive them properly.


----------



## shigzeo

The PURE II is a better performing amp, but not world's different. The originals are great. Gain has changed, battery has changed, and there are some performance gains to be had. I'm not you so I can't tell you what you can or cannot do with your money, but to be honest, if you are happy, then stay that way. I would only suggest selling and rebuying if you were not happy with the gain or something else. But then, if you were unhappy, I can't imagine you wanting stay in the same family. 
  
 Vorzüge has really made a stamp. If they keep it up, they may keep all of us until our ears fail. I have not tried the ZX1, but I own a number of Sony Walkmans. I won't comment on them here because my experience hasn't been great and I don't want to derail this thread.


----------



## ph58

Hi , shigzeo i have send  you a PM , asking you about the combo of the Pure II with the Iriver AK100 MKII , what do you think about this combination ? Thanks .


----------



## shigzeo

I'll do my best to get with you soon. I don't have the MKII, so I can't talk about it so well. I've used that combo before at events and feel that it is very good. If you have the MKII, the PURE or DUO or PURE II not only fits the same footprint, it improves portions of the MKII's output that, under stress, fall apart.


----------



## ph58

Thank's for your reply , sorry but my English is very very bad . What do you mean about the MKII's output that, under stress, fall apart.?


----------



## beemarman

Guys,
  
 I seem to have a problem with my Duo. 
  
 It seems to only work well when used with my AK240. if I use my friends AK120  the volume is really low, more like a static noise than anything. Using my AK240 with the DUO and the sound from the amp is perfect.
  
 Any help at all?


----------



## esmBOS

beemarman said:


> Guys,
> 
> I seem to have a problem with my Duo.
> 
> ...


 
 Are you using interconnects with 3 pole plugs with both configurations? The duo doesn't work/glitches with 4 pole plugs.


----------



## beemarman

esmbos said:


> Are you using interconnects with 3 pole plugs with both configurations? The duo doesn't work/glitches with 4 pole plugs.


 
  
  
 I have tried different cables and still same problem. It also doesn't work when using it with just the ipod with the fiio cable but it works perfect using the same interconnect cable when using my AK240.


----------



## shigzeo

Obviously you are not getting a good connection. If the AK240 works, anything should work. It is possible there are some misaligned pins in the cable or your iPod.


----------



## beemarman

shigzeo said:


> Obviously you are not getting a good connection. If the AK240 works, anything should work. It is possible there are some misaligned pins in the cable or your iPod.







I have the same problem when I use a friends AK120 but no issue when I use another amp with the same cable with the AK120.

The problem seems to only happen when I add the vorzuge amp in the mix. 


:mad:


----------



## shigzeo

Have you tried another cable? I've not had cable trouble. I have with iPod shuffle and other players that are not designed for remotes, or that are designed for remotes, as they can have a fourth contact point in their outputs. If it is a new iPod, they will have a fourth contact point and that may cause problems.


----------



## blownaway

Absolutely stellar results using my 4 week old Vorzuge Pure II-RWA120-S & HD650's. Clean pure power with clarity, body & punch. This amp really brings out the best from my HD650.  I'm enjoying music so much now, its' hard to take my headphones off!  When I used the Pure II with my IPod 5th gen it worked fine (much better than straight IPod) although didn't sound nearly as good as with my AK120-S.


----------



## ph58

I have to return my Pure II , because of the terrible interference with cell phones , it is totally unable for my main usage with this amp (on the go : subway , train) . it's a pity , have someone had this problem with the Pure II ?


----------



## shigzeo

ph58 said:


> I have to return my Pure II , because of the terrible interference with cell phones , it is totally unable for my main usage with this amp (on the go : subway , train) . it's a pity , have someone had this problem with the Pure II ?


 
 The MKII of the PUREII doesn't suffer the same interference. They will probably replace it with a new one.


----------



## beemarman

shigzeo said:


> Have you tried another cable? I've not had cable trouble. I have with iPod shuffle and other players that are not designed for remotes, or that are designed for remotes, as they can have a fourth contact point in their outputs. If it is a new iPod, they will have a fourth contact point and that may cause problems.


 
 Yes. Tried 2 different cable and same problem.
  
 As the amp is still under warranty I have emailed Vorzuge.


----------



## shigzeo

I hope it all gets sorted. But if it works with one source and not with another, I doubt it's the amp. If the amp was bad, it wouldn't work with any source.


----------



## beemarman

Yeah it works with AK240 but other amps work with my other source and my friends duo also works with all my sources. 


Very strange I know.


----------



## Duncan

Going to, tomorrow - all being well, demo a Duo for a couple of days, with an option to buy...

Do you guys in the know think it will outclass both the FiiO X5 and Senn IE800, and be a bit overkill? Coming from a FiiO E12, any sneak peek from you re the improvements I should expect?

Thanks


----------



## whoever

Anybody paired one of the Vorzüge with either dx50 or dx90? 
Any thoughts?


----------



## SilverEars

whoever said:


> Anybody paired one of the Vorzüge with either dx50 or dx90?
> Any thoughts?


 
 Yes, I have a pure ii.  It's gain adjustable to lower gain as I have CIEMs.  It's a huge improvement compared to internal amp on the DX90 and other DAPs.  It's the best portable amp I've heard, it does well with anything.  Do a search in the pure ii thread, DX90 and X5 threads, you will run into impressions.


----------



## whoever

silverears said:


> Yes, I have a pure ii.  It's gain adjustable to lower gain as I have CIEMs.  It's a huge improvement compared to internal amp on the DX90 and other DAPs.  It's the best portable amp I've heard, it does well with anything.  Do a search in the pure ii thread, DX90 and X5 threads, you will run into impressions.





thanks silverears. 

I have a headstage 3g and wonder if the bass bost is better or similar  (0dB, 9dB, 12dB on the g3) on the Vorzüge amps...


----------



## SilverEars

whoever said:


> thanks silverears.
> 
> I have a headstage 3g and wonder if the bass bost is better or similar  (0dB, 9dB, 12dB on the g3) on the Vorzüge amps...


 
 I heard headstage and no comparison, same for C5D or C5 amps.  This sounds like a desktop amp.  I don't have bass boost on my pure ii, but it has 3 gain levels and it seems quite powerful as I hear hissing with the highest gain level at low volume.  No hissing with 107dB sensitivity NT-6 with lowest gain setting.


----------



## whoever

silverears said:


> I heard headstage and no comparison, same for C5D or C5 amps.  This sounds like a desktop amp.  I don't have bass boost on my pure ii, but it has 3 gain levels and it seems quite powerful as I hear hissing with the highest gain level at low volume.  No hissing with 107dB sensitivity NT-6 with lowest gain setting.




ooook so now i need really to try it...argh....my wallet....and they're kind of rare in the classifieds. ..


----------



## Dave74

whoever said:


> Anybody paired one of the Vorzüge with either dx50 or dx90?
> Any thoughts?


 
  
  


silverears said:


> Yes, I have a pure ii.  It's gain adjustable to lower gain as I have CIEMs.  *It's a huge improvement compared to internal amp on the DX90 and other DAPs*.  It's the best portable amp I've heard, it does well with anything.  Do a search in the pure ii thread, DX90 and X5 threads, you will run into impressions.


 
 I agree with SilverEars, it is a huge improvement over the HO of the DX90.  
 After more listening with my DX90LO set to 250 gain and my Pure ii set to at around 10:00-11:00 the results are stunning.  I'm using my Dita Answer for this combo, the detail retrieval, and the soundstage is amazing, very open and airy.  
  
 Being kind of rare in the classifieds might be a good sign


----------



## coachhouse

I own the Duo it is my go to amp. It sounds great and their customer service is top notch I have used it consistently for over a year and it is one product that I would replace should it ever become defective


----------



## foshow

Hi, has anyone tried comparing the SQ between the pure, duo, and pure II? and do these amps pair well with ibasso dx90?


----------



## Dave74

foshow said:


> Hi, has anyone tried comparing the SQ between the pure, duo, and pure II? and do these amps pair well with ibasso dx90?


 
 Pure ii and DX90 is an awesome combo.  My favourite out of all the portable gear I own. (Geek Wave is still in design stage)


----------



## whoever

dave74 said:


> Pure ii and DX90 is an awesome combo.  My favourite out of all the portable gear I own. (Geek Wave is still in design stage)


 
 Would you mind posting a pic of your Rig? I can't represent myself how thick it is when paired with a DX....still portable? ?


----------



## Duncan

whoever said:


> Would you mind posting a pic of your Rig? I can't represent myself how thick it is when paired with a DX....still portable? ?


I know you asked re DX90 so, not exactly what you're after - however, if it helps - this is how the chassis of these amps (all the same size whichever you pick) sits with the X5...

http://www.head-fi.org/g/i/1124733/a/875234/fiio-x5-thread-info-updated-on-jan-17th-2014/sort/display_order/


----------



## whoever

Thanks Duncan, i guess that gives an idea. I'm afraid this will be far away from my idea of portable though. ...seems as thick as the dx, so no way to get that in your pocket. Sigh...


----------



## foshow

@Dave74, thanks much for the info.


----------



## Dave74

whoever said:


> Would you mind posting a pic of your Rig? I can't represent myself how thick it is when paired with a DX....still portable? ?


 
  
  


duncan said:


> I know you asked re DX90 so, not exactly what you're after - however, if it helps - this is how the chassis of these amps (all the same size whichever you pick) sits with the X5...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/g/i/1124733/a/875234/fiio-x5-thread-info-updated-on-jan-17th-2014/sort/display_order/


 
 Hi, I also posted some pics in the other Vorzuge thread comparing the size of the Pico Slim, Pico Power, and Pure ii next to the DX90. 
  
Vorzüge VorzAMP PURE II - review and impressions - Page 13


----------



## Jung Woo Cho

Do you think this amp is powerful enough to drive a full size can maybe hd600 well? Using them vorz duo with iem but looking to use them at home too with a full size can.


----------



## shigzeo

It should give enough power for the HD600 as long as you are not listening at crazy ear-hurting volumes.


----------



## Bootsy1




----------



## Mozartaudio

Sold my Fiio Mont Blanc and get the Vorzuge Pure II.


----------



## Meowheng

mozartaudio said:


> Sold my Fiio Mont Blanc and get the Vorzuge Pure II.


 
  
 Hi, how do you find this Vorzuge Pure II compares to E12?


----------



## Mozartaudio

meowheng said:


> Hi, how do you find this Vorzuge Pure II compares to E12?


 

 Better soundstage, more natural sounding, better gain control (very good synergy with HD 800 & T1), warm - neutral.


----------



## Meowheng

mozartaudio said:


> Better soundstage, more natural sounding, better gain control (very good synergy with HD 800 & T1), warm - neutral.


 
  
 Thanks for your reply...
  
 Wow...Vorzuge Pure II has very good synergy with HD800 and T1!!! I think I will get one soon.....Lol....


----------



## 1c3d0g

Does anybody have the frequency response chart of the VorzAMPduo amp?


----------



## shigzeo

Frequency response chart? You could take RMAA readings for that. It's easy. 

 Here's one I took, showing variation when driving various earphones and headphones:
  

  
 NL= no load
 SM2= Earsonics SM2 (my benchmark for a current-starved earphone)
 ES10= Audio Technica ES10
 DT880= Beyerdynamic DT880/600
 LG= low gain
 iP5G= iPod Video (5G)

 EDIT: forgot to put in the iPod 5G


----------



## 1c3d0g

Thanks, but I'm looking for the duo version, specifically with the bass switch set to ON, if possible.
  
 I don't own the amp (yet), but if someone posts these graphs, it will put to rest any and all debates about whether these are the bass amp cannons we are looking for...


----------



## shigzeo

I'm not sure what happened, but my measurements for the DUO disappeared. I can tell you this though: it gets a 12dB or 15dB bass boost with the boost set.


----------



## 1c3d0g

Interesting. Is the Pure 2 "better" (an improvement) compared to the DUO? I'm mainly interested in these Vorzuge amps vs. the iFi iDSD Micro.
  
 At least when looking at the specs, these seem slightly superior with a THD+N value of 0.0008% compared to the iDSD Micro's 0.008%. I don't care about the iDSD Micro's higher power output, as I have a Fostex TH900, which is easy to drive (25 Ω). I have to set the iFi iDSD Micro at its lowest levels to enjoy a quiet listening session, otherwise it'll hurt my ears and possibly break these expensive headphones.


----------



## shigzeo

The PURE II performs better hands down than both PURE and DUO. Aside from obviously better gain control, differences at the ear are probably minimal. Both lines sound great.


----------



## whoever

if anybody is looking for a Duo: http://www.head-fi.org/t/763786/vorz-ge-duo-cheap-in-eu#post_11537727


----------



## Ultrainferno

Nathan also published his second review of the 'II+' on Headfonia:
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/vorzuge-pure-ii-plus-ginger/


----------



## Luckbad

I'll post some measurements of the duo once I figure out why I'm having trouble with RMAA. I do have some measurements of a Rhapsodio RD3 with it if anyone is interested. The short version is that it adds a 15dB bass mountain starting at 20Hz that slopes down until it rejoins around 200Hz.

What dacs do people like with the Vorzuge amps?


----------



## shigzeo

Luckbad: I've been messing with RMAA for years. What sort of trouble are you having?


----------



## Luckbad

shigzeo said:


> Luckbad: I've been messing with RMAA for years. What sort of trouble are you having?


 
  
 I think my issues are more about what I'm trying to use with it than the software itself. I was able to measure the AudioQuest Dragonfly going into my Sound Blaster ZxR.
  
 However, I can't seem to measure my Sound Blaster ZxR (it might be trying to detect whether headphones are hooked up or something and isn't outputting sound during the test).
  
 I also am trying to figure out how to properly use the Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 to measure since the inputs are mono. Do I need to use RCA outputs and convert them to 1/4", 3.5mm to XLR, or something along those lines? I want to keep things as accurate as possible when measuring.
  
 I'd like to measure the inputs on both my Scarlett and ZxR as well to see which is cleaner so I can determine which to use for all my amp measurements. I'm also planning on going from an ODAC rev B to each amp to keep things consistent.
  
 Thanks for the help!


----------



## shigzeo

I'm really not familiar with the SB you have, but it looks as if RCA to 6,3mm TRS or TS jacks would do the trick. Some ADCs rely on XLR instead, so it may be safer to get RCA to dual 3-pin XLR for measuring our SB. As I said, though, I'm not familiar with your hardware. The Focusrite reminds me of the Edirol FA-66 I used for years, so at least it is straightforward. No sensing stuff to confuse the hardware/software.


----------



## Luckbad

@1c3d0g Some measurements with the Bass switch vs. Neutral vs. Treble switch coming out of an ODAC rev B:


----------



## ignandi

I must say thanks to you guys..
  
 Finally after 3 months being silent reader and saving money, i bought the VorzAMP pure II + today.
 Its soooo Amazinggggggg!!


----------



## DimitriTrush

Any one here coming to CanJam UK this month in London?
 The Pure II + will be available for everyone to audition.


----------



## Duncan

dimitritrush said:


> Any one here coming to CanJam UK this month in London?
> The Pure II + will be available for everyone to audition.


Although not right this second, thanks to my inability to wait a few days!!

Thank you Dimitri for your patience whilst I was umming, ahhing and comparing to my DAP... Great service 

From what I understand, Dimitri will have another amp at tomorrow's show, if not I'm most likely going again so will be taking mine with me...

Looking forward to A/B'ing with the DUO when I get home


----------



## Luckbad

I took measurements last night of the Vorzuge VorzAMP Duo coming from a Sound Blaster ZxR. Excellent results.

The frequency response was only "good" because of the early sub-bass rolloff (which you can overcompensate for with the bass switch).

The THD+Noise is likely better than recorded and is limited by my measurement device.

I got slightly better results across the board at 100% Windows volume, but these results are at 80% Windows volume. For some reason, setting my Windows volume to max causes 0.5dB of channel imbalance and made the charts uglier.

Without further ado:
http://www.basshead.club/measurements/vorzuge_vorzamp_duo/

If you're interested in the volume comparison, here it is (various Windows volume levels):
http://www.basshead.club/measurements/vorzuge_vorzamp_duo/vol_comparison.html


----------



## Duncan

Is anyone interested in a comparison?



(Ignore the cellophane - want to keep it fresh and clean for a while, so leaving this on...)


----------



## Luckbad

Absolutely! Do you have any measurement equipment to compare frequency response, distortion, etc? Still interested in subjective impressions.


----------



## Duncan

I don't I'm afraid, not unless anyone can recommend any freeware options!? 

Will look at a comparison from my ARM2 line out


----------



## shigzeo

duncan said:


> I don't I'm afraid, not unless anyone can recommend any freeware options!?
> 
> Will look at a comparison from my ARM2 line out


 

 The standard version of RMAA is freeware. And recording and playing back square waves, or sines, is free. But measuring correctly isn't something you learn in a weekend.


----------



## Luckbad

It took me several weeks of fiddling with a Scarlett 2i4 and DBpro and bugging people like @shigzeo before I was confident in my amp measurements.

It does take a couple hundred dollars in addition to free software to measure amps.

I have an electret mic and a Scarlett for earphone measurements and a DBpro for amps. Still working on headphones and dacs.


----------



## Duncan

Well, one thing I do NOT like about the II(+) is the gain control - seems illogical that you could flick the switch whilst on the go, and the settings are (from top to bottom) mid, high, low - one sure way to accidently blast your ears having high in the middle!!

In better news, and I'm going to let the amp burn in before saying anything remotely committal - treble is far and away more extended on the new amp compared to the Duo (without treble switch on), also sounds airier, more space between everything...

Oh, and the Batman light of the Duo, definitely restrained on the II+ - sure, you could still light up a dark room, but - nowhere near to the same extreme 

...that is where I'm stopping though - for now


----------



## Duncan

Interestingly the Pure II+ adds to the SQ of the Questyle QP1R also, great bargain setup that really must have the higher end AK products quaking in their boots, definition is staggering


----------



## Duncan

For those going to audio shows or buying blind, should be considered that the amp takes a little while to settle down...

I'm on about the 25hr mark and the treble has calmed down a bit, which - depending on what's being driven, can sound a bit strident with zero hours on the clock...

It is funny, never thought that I'd go back to a portable amp, especially with a player as capable as the QP1R, yet I have, and I'm loving it


----------



## Sound Eq

i was wondering if the *vorzuge* duo is more powerful than alo rx mk3B, and if it has more bass 
  
 i am looking for a nice powerful portable amp for my audeze lcd2 with warm sound??


----------



## shigzeo

It definitely has more bass (about 12dB VS about 8dB). As for power, it depends on what you mean. If you mean current to a specific load, they are both very good, but the Vorzüge has a small edge. If you mean by absolute volume, they both get loud, but the RX is a bit stronger with high-imp phones at max volume. That said, the Rx doesn't handle mid-ohm phones (32Ω) as well at loud volumes. (More measurable distortion.)


----------



## Luckbad

The Vorzuge pumps out 15dB of bass, mostly in the sub-bass.
 http://www.basshead.club/vorzuge-vorzamp-duo-review/
  
 The Headstage Arrow 5TX (Enhanced Bass) pumps out... well, a lot, and it's variable based on switches.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/475499/headstage-arrow-he-reviews-impressions-perceptions-sensations/3480#post_11903607
  
 The VorzAMP Duo sounds slightly better than the Arrow 5TX, but the Arrow is super portable (it's tiny) and is very versatile.


----------



## Sound Eq

luckbad said:


> The Vorzuge pumps out 15dB of bass, mostly in the sub-bass.
> http://www.basshead.club/vorzuge-vorzamp-duo-review/
> 
> The Headstage Arrow 5TX (Enhanced Bass) pumps out... well, a lot, and it's variable based on switches.
> ...


 
 well i have the 5tx enahanced bass no way it is good for an audeze lcd2 , it just is not compatible at all with lcd2.
  
 I think the 5tx does not have enough juice to make the lcd2 sound good.
  
 If you say the vorzuge sounds only slightly better than the 5tx then I am gonna forget about the vorzuge
  
 I love my 5tx but only for my iems ( sony xba z5 and shure 846 ) other than that I can tell you it is not good at all with the lcd2


----------



## Luckbad

The Vorzuge sounds slightly better but has a fair amount more power, so it would probably drive your Audeze better.


----------



## Sound Eq

luckbad said:


> The Vorzuge sounds slightly better but has a fair amount more power, so it would probably drive your Audeze better.


 
 slightly better will not do it for me then 
  
 so i will stick to my alo mk rx3


----------



## cheznous

sound eq said:


> slightly better will not do it for me then
> 
> so i will stick to my alo mk rx3




Can I suggest the Neco Soundlab with the op627 upgrade. 
I use this with my LCD X and it sounds fantastic. 
The Pure II + is pretty good to but the Soundlab just pips it with the Audeze.


----------



## Sound Eq

cheznous said:


> Can I suggest the Neco Soundlab with the op627 upgrade.
> I use this with my LCD X and it sounds fantastic.
> The Pure II + is pretty good to but the Soundlab just pips it with the Audeze.


 
 i think the lcd x is much easier to drive than lcd2
  
 is that amp more powerful than vorzuge


----------



## kahkityoong

sound eq said:


> slightly better will not do it for me then
> 
> so i will stick to my alo mk rx3


 

 I've had both amps and the Vorzuge is in my opinion not remotely as good a match for the LCD-X as the ALO RxMk3+.


----------



## Sound Eq

kahkityoong said:


> I've had both amps and the Vorzuge is in my opinion not remotely as good a match for the LCD-X as the ALO RxMk3+.


 
 thanks so their is no need to keep considering the vorzuge if i have alo mk3B


----------



## kahkityoong

sound eq said:


> thanks so their is no need to keep considering the vorzuge if i have alo mk3B


 

 I just saw that you have the LCD-2 but I can only talk about the LCD-X and LCD-3 both of which sounded a lot better on the ALO to me. I just couldn't get the Duo to sound well balanced with the Audezes. The bass was overpowering the when the switch was on, and the treble too rolled off with the treble switched off. No matter how I configured the switches it just didn't sound balanced. I like the controlled bass tuning on the ALO a whole lot better.


----------



## cheznous

sound eq said:


> i think the lcd x is much easier to drive than lcd2
> 
> is that amp more powerful than vorzuge


 

 The Neco has max output of 4.4vp-p, 17.5v.
 Standard gain is 2x but can adjust to 5x by changing jumper links.


----------



## DigitalFreak

For those interested Borzuge Pure ii review

http://headphone.guru/the-wonderful-sounding-vorzuge-vorzaamp-pure-ii-mobile-amp/


----------



## jlbrach

I have the pure II+ and i use it with my ak240 and the thing is a powerhouse...i am able to drive HD800's on low gain setting without going above 1200...it actually shocks me how powerful this little amp is...and it sounds great...clean and punchy


----------



## crashtest33

Vorzuge are having a 'Black Friday' sale on the 27th Nov '15!
 20-25% off amps!
 Pure 2+ please!!


----------



## crashtest33

ignandi said:


> I must say thanks to you guys..
> 
> 
> Finally after 3 months being silent reader and saving money, i bought the VorzAMP pure II + today.
> Its soooo Amazinggggggg!!




What source and DAC are you using, pal?


----------



## ignandi

crashtest33 said:


> What source and DAC are you using, pal?


 
 I used Ibasso DX90, Now using DX80.
  
 cheers


----------



## FortisFlyer75

I used to have a Duo2 and sold it with regret, I'm now looking to get back on the Vorzuge bandwagon with a PureII+ with the temptation of Black Friday looming and see since my days of owning one they do a really nice leather case for them now which look handy. Just hope they also do the 25% of accessories offer on the Friday also...

Only sold my Duo originally to fund the Hugo but the guy who got me hooked on Vorzuge amps (Rocket Ron) who had the Pure MRK1 at the first ever Russel Square meet in London a few years ago came around yesterday for a day of listening to each others gear and tried his PureII amp and hooked it up with my Hugo and is a really good paring and gives the Hugo added authority and full body to proceeding's. Sounded great with Grado's, JH16's, Ortofon EQ8's, Sony 7520's. With the Grado's it especially gives it more authority and with the Ortofon's you need them to get the full range at the bottom end to come through correctly. I thought I would not need another portable amp ever again but I was wrong and always said if I did ever get another one after my experience with a Vorzuge it would be one of these little black things of beauty again. 

p.s. (Damn you Rocket Ron if your reading this for hooking me a second time on Vorzuge!)


----------



## Duncan

Fortis...

If you're interested in a (or should I say, "the") Duo, drop me a PM, loving my Pure II+


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Hi Duncan, long time no hear! still got my old Duo then! Although I initially regretted letting it go if I get Vorzuge again it will be like you with a PureII+ ; )


----------



## crashtest33

fortisflyer75 said:


> I used to have a Duo2 and sold it with regret, I'm now looking to get back on the Vorzuge bandwagon with a PureII+ with the temptation of Black Friday looming and see since my days of owning one they do a really nice leather case for them now which look handy. Just hope they also do the 25% of accessories offer on the Friday also...




They do 20-35% off all accessories when you purchase any VorzAMP anyway


----------



## FortisFlyer75

crashtest33 said:


> They do 20-35% off all accessories when you purchase any VorzAMP anyway


 
 Yes, what I meant was I hope they do not exclude that normal accessories discount offer on the Black Friday discount day as that is the sort of thing that can happen as not in conjunction with any other offer etc, etc. that companies are often found to exercise.
  
 Would be great if they do the 20-25% off amps on the day and still keep the accessories discount offer active also as that would be a worthwhile purchase with both discounts incorporated come check out at the till


----------



## crashtest33

Only one way to find out! Sling em an email. They responded to mine about the 2+ in minutes.


----------



## crashtest33

Pure II+ ordered!!! Wooohooo.


----------



## shigzeo

crashtest33 said:


> Pure II+ ordered!!! Wooohooo.


 

 Enjoy.


----------



## cristobalroy

Just got mine yesterday, the duo.
 I love it.


----------



## crashtest33

It arrived. Holy screw** s***-sticks!!
Sounds, errm, awesome!
Possibly as good as my Icon HP8 desktop amp!


----------



## rocketron

HaHaHa. It's one of audio's little gems. 
Enjoy.


----------



## crashtest33

Got about 4hrs of burn-in time last night. Whether it's amp or brain, the sound has changed for the better. The upper-mids are sharper and the treble is not as harsh. Smooooooth sound! Like Will Smith in a White Silk suit.
Put a load of music on the pod and should get some good listening in today! Can't wait.


----------



## ShreyasMax

shigzeo said:


> Enjoy.


 

A big hello from India. Big fan of your reviews. 

I wanted to know your opinion regarding the sonic qualities of the Vorzamp series versus the Chord Mojo. I'm currently using the FiiO X3 (original) paired with their E12A through the Philips Fidelio X2. 

Thanks in advance,
Cheers


----------



## jlbrach

vorzuge pairs well with the mojo....i have used the pair together and the mojo separately depending on the cans i am listening to...great combo


----------



## barbes

jlbrach said:


> vorzuge pairs well with the mojo....i have used the pair together and the mojo separately depending on the cans i am listening to...great combo


----------



## jlbrach

in most cases i use the mojo alone but in some cases i do add the vorzuge.....and i do believe the vorzuge pure II+ to be the best portable amp available given its size and portability...I see the new cavalli which i am sure is outstanding but it isnt as portable,i will stick with the vorzuge


----------



## Sound Eq

which is more powerful alo mk3B or vorzuge duo to power my audeze lcd2 and which has more bass


----------



## jlbrach

I am able to power audeze LCD-3 and Ether and HD800 with the Vorzuge at low volume setting without issue which surprises me.....


----------



## chat7

barbes said:


>


 
 Is this double amping or mojo can be used as pure DAC?


----------



## barbes

chat7 said:


> Is this double amping or mojo can be used as pure DAC?




Double amping.


----------



## crashtest33

I thought the Mojo had a line out straight from the DAC??


----------



## cristobalroy

barbes said:


>


 

 Sir where did you bought your IC. I like that one for my vorz also


----------



## rocketron

It's not double amping as Hugo/Mojo don't have a amp as such. 
They increase the voltage from the Dac.


----------



## barbes

rocketron said:


> It's not double amping as Hugo/Mojo don't have a amp as such.
> They increase the voltage from the Dac.




The Mojo (like the Hugo) has no true line out, just a set output level. There's a lot on this in the Hugo thread.


----------



## barbes

cristobalroy said:


> Sir where did you bought your IC. I like that one for my vorz also




Yeah, it's really nice: piccolino wire and very well made. It's from qusp here on head-fi, but it's several years old and I'm not sure he's in business any longer.


----------



## rocketron

The Mojo just like the Hugo can be set as a line out. Even when done so you can adjust the signal out as this adjust the line voltage. So if the signal is to hot you can tame the output.


----------



## barbes

rocketron said:


> The Mojo just like the Hugo can be set as a line out. Even when done so you can adjust the signal out as this adjust the line voltage. So if the signal is to hot you can tame the output.




It's not a line out. It's just a set volume point.


----------



## rocketron

Yes it's just a set point. You can adjust it from there or start at 0 . The signal does not change only the voltage. 
I think it's 3 volts with Mojo and 2.2 volts Hugo. 

I use the line out with a Vorzuge Pure ii 
Variable line out with power amps at home and Variable line out with Cavalli Liquid Carbon. 

Hope your having a great time this Christmas Eve . 
I am 3 boys 11, 8 and 3 weeks old. 
8 year old is buying the beer

Merry Christmas.


----------



## esmBOS

Wow! 6 months since last post in this thread! What have I've been up to?

 As of a few weeks ago, my Vorzamp duo started discharging when not in use. It does this quite rapidly. It goes from full charge to empty over night, even when it's not in use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I thought it might be a battery issue, so I bought 2 spare sets of rechargeable batteries (directly from Vorzuge), but didn't solve my problem! Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Sound Eq

i was wondering how does vorzuge duo or pure compare to a headstage arrow amp 5tx


----------



## pr0b3r

Hi Shigzeo! Do you still recommend this amp up to this day? May I also ask which other products rival this that you are aware of? Thank you in advance.


----------



## pr0b3r

sound eq said:


> i was wondering how does vorzuge duo or pure compare to a headstage arrow amp 5tx


 
  
 Here:
  


luckbad said:


> The Vorzuge pumps out 15dB of bass, mostly in the sub-bass.
> http://www.basshead.club/vorzuge-vorzamp-duo-review/
> 
> The Headstage Arrow 5TX (Enhanced Bass) pumps out... well, a lot, and it's variable based on switches.
> ...


----------



## Jerryberry

Hi all new PRODUCT THREAD for the 
 *VorzAMP duo II™ "New"* 

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/829189/vorzamp-duo-ii-new-high-end-headphone-amps-impressions-and-review-thread


----------



## crashtest33

esmbos said:


> Wow! 6 months since last post in this thread! What have I've been up to?
> 
> 
> As of a few weeks ago, my Vorzamp duo started discharging when not in use. It does this quite rapidly. It goes from full charge to empty over night, even when it's not in use :confused_face:  I thought it might be a battery issue, so I bought 2 spare sets of rechargeable batteries (directly from Vorzuge), but didn't solve my problem! Anyone else experiencing this?


That's a bit poo! 
Not unheard of with lithium-polymers tho. Lithium-Ion's are a little more stable but only batteries like the Sanyo Eneloop have a very stable life when not in use. 
I'd definitely ping Vorzüge an email asap tho.
These small companies only survive with good customer service so it wouldn't surprise me if they just exchange your unit!


----------



## Jobbing

I really love my Vorzüge. How I wish this company would develop a no-nonsense DAP incorporating their excellent technology


----------



## Ultrainferno

jobbing said:


> I really love my Vorzüge. How I wish this company would develop a no-nonsense DAP incorporating their excellent technology


 
  
 Now that's something I'd be interested in as well. @shigzeo - the Threadstarter's Vorzamp DUOII's review is now online as well.


----------



## Jobbing

ultrainferno said:


> Now that's something I'd be interested in as well. @shigzeo
> - the Threadstarter's Vorzamp DUOII's review is now online as well.




Already voiced this to Vorzüge months ago. I'm sure that with the right software partner these guys could shake up the DAP market with a all made German product and let people forget about smartphone-like solutions for music playback. Not to mention a collaboration and synergy with some of the finest German based headphone and CIEM companies.


----------



## shigzeo

jobbing said:


> Already voiced this to Vorzüge months ago. I'm sure that with the right software partner these guys could shake up the DAP market with a all made German product and let people forget about smartphone-like solutions for music playback. Not to mention a collaboration and synergy with some of the finest German based headphone and CIEM companies.


 

 I'm pretty sure they design in Germany, make in Singapore. Whatever the case, they are fabulously made, have well-maintained images, a house sound, and brilliant performance.


----------



## Jobbing

shigzeo said:


> I'm pretty sure they design in Germany, make in Singapore. Whatever the case, they are fabulously made, have well-maintained images, a house sound, and brilliant performance.




Hi N.,
Agreed, however with the changing economical and political landscape and based on some talks in London and Essen I expect to see some of Germans' finest introduce a new portable DAP/CIEM line later this year.


----------



## Mihalis

The vorzuge amps are wonderful sounding. imho, best portables.


----------



## shigzeo

Mihalis said:


> The vorzuge amps are wonderful sounding. imho, best portables.


That's totally fair. I've not found their better in five years.


----------



## Duncan

Haven't found the need or want to use my Pure II+ recently until yesterday, when I purchased a pair of RHA CL1 IEMs, they've reminded me why I'm glad I picked up this amp a couple of years ago - so so crisp, clean and powerful


----------



## Duncan

Has to be said, time moves on, and - I've just tried my Pure II+ with the AK T8ie MKii (Beyer Xelento), what a mind blowing combination!

It is love, all over again!


----------



## jhog

If anyone has a Vorzuge Duo they’d be prepared to let go, ideally in the EU, I’d definitely be interested 

Thanks


----------



## Jobbing

jhog said:


> If anyone has a Vorzuge Duo they’d be prepared to let go, ideally in the EU, I’d definitely be interested
> 
> Thanks



Looking for V1 or V2 ?


----------



## ok3wire (Aug 29, 2019)

shigzeo said:


> That's totally fair. I've not found their better in five years.



Shigzeo, thanks for your many contributions to this thread.

Have you, or anyone else, ever had the opportunity to compare the Pure II+ with the iQube V1?   I’ve been using the original iQube since around 2007 or so and even to this day find that it adds texture and detail to just about any components I pair with it.  Presently I’m finding that it significantly enhances the SQ when added in between my Mojo and CA Solaris IEMs (along with an iFi iEMatch).

So while I’m certainly happy with this combo, I also realize that 12 years is a long time, technologically speaking.  Any insights regarding this comparison would be most appreciated.


----------



## jhog

Jobbing said:


> Looking for V1 or V2 ?


O


Jobbing said:


> Looking for V1 or V2 ?



I’m fairly relaxed, if it’s a V1, then ideally one of the newer versions with the reduced gain,


----------



## Jobbing (Aug 31, 2019)

@jhog
Still contemplating selling my VorzAmp Duo. As it has served me so very well and like others on this thread I have yet to find an other that can perform like this one, hence the reason I never considered selling it. In fact I had the fairly expensive  battery pack replaced by fresh one just a few weeks ago (ensuring further reliability and durability). Due to changes in priorities I haven't had time to use it though so I might as well sell it to you hoping I won't regret it when recommencing the mobile listening sessions.

The VorzAmp Duo has been my go to amp for on the go, treated it right, in full and correct working order, normal wear and tear. First owner, bought directly from Vorzüge (invoice, case etc. available). Not sure if this is the reduced gain version (it's a mid 2014 model), it's extremely powerful.

Just shoot me a PM if you're still interested, I'm EU based.

*EDIT*: VorzAmp Duo is *SOLD*


----------



## a-LeXx (Sep 21, 2019)

A bit off-topic here... I guess you guys do realize, this 'Vorzüge' is as German, as 'häagen dazs'?

Nobody in a sane mind really speaking German would call a product VorzAmp, this sounds TERRIBLE in German...

They don't even have a registered Address in Germany, just a post box...

Apart from that, their web page is illegal in Germany. There is no full address, no registration number, no USt number... No German company could have a web presence like that, not longer than for a week, until they would be facing a lawsuit...

So, this is another Chinese manufacturer ashamed of their origin... Maybe it's a known fact for years, don't know... But reading 'VorzAmp' on this forum just causes me almost physical pain every time I come across it... 

Why the name sounds that terrible? Because, translated to English , it‘s like someone was indecisive whether they want to call this a FartAmp or a Cu*tAmp. I guess you wouldn't necessarily associate neither of the names with nice sounds


----------



## a-LeXx (Sep 22, 2019)

Just for fun performed a bit of a research on this topic... Vorzüge GmbH indeed has been registered in Stuttgart by a singaporian citizen named Keith Ong in a year 2013. As a company address, an address of a student dorm in Stuttgart has been provided for the registration. The registration has been officially withdrawn by the same guy in March 2019, so the company officially doesn‘t exist any longer... Anyone can register a GmbH in Germany.

A guy named Keith Ong just by coincident indeed exists, lives in Stuttgart and works currently as an engineer for Daimler. Here is his officially available profile:  https://de.linkedin.com/in/1keith
Here another profile on xing:https://www.xing.com/profile/Keith_Ong2

Apparently he started this company a year after getting his BSc in electrical engineering, while studying for his MSc. Strangely, there is no mentioning of this company in his very detailed profile, although he mentions development of headphone amplifiers as hobby...

I just wonder, looking at the first posts in this thread, where all that stuff with ‚new company out of Germany, not known here but popular in Japan‘ and all that test units came from... Sounds really fishy to me...


----------



## jhog

Hi folks,

I picked up a second hand duo a few months back and absolutely love it. However it appears to have developed a problem, as the battery drains seemingly even when the unit is switched off, so it won't hold a charge more than a day or so. Anyone else had this problem? Am talking to Vorzuge to try to see if they can fix it, but any info from other much appreciated


----------



## noplsestar

If anyone is interested in a Duo II in mint condition 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/for-sale-vorzüge-vorzamp-duo-ii.926583/


----------



## xoxiax

Hi friends, i'm debating between the ifi Xcan and a second hand Vorzuge to move around my house with my Audeze LCD2 Classic. I'd love to put some air and power that my Sony ZX300 can't bring them....Has anyone tried them both with more demanding cans and could make a brief comparison? Is any of them significantly better?

And could someone confirm me if the real use life battery of the Vorzuge duo lasts more than 20 hours as the specs say ( everyone in the different reviews i've found refers to the specs, but i didn't find a single testimony of real usage...).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jhog

xoxiax said:


> Hi friends, i'm debating between the ifi Xcan and a second hand Vorzuge to move around my house with my Audeze LCD2 Classic. I'd love to put some air and power that my Sony ZX300 can't bring them....Has anyone tried them both with more demanding cans and could make a brief comparison? Is any of them significantly better?
> 
> And could someone confirm me if the real use life battery of the Vorzuge duo lasts more than 20 hours as the specs say ( everyone in the different reviews i've found refers to the specs, but i didn't find a single testimony of real usage...).
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I've got the original duo and routinely get 20+ hours from it. As far as I'm concerned it's a stellar amp - I use it to drive iems (heir 8.0 and CA Atlas) as well as my Sony MDRZ7M2s and all are significantly improved by the amp. Clean, powerful and engaging. I totally recommend the Vorzuge, I don't think you can go wrong for harder to drive cans. With lower impedance cans it helps to have a source with variable LO, so you can work around the aggressive gain


----------



## xoxiax

jhog said:


> I've got the original duo and routinely get 20+ hours from it. As far as I'm concerned it's a stellar amp - I use it to drive iems (heir 8.0 and CA Atlas) as well as my Sony MDRZ7M2s and all are significantly improved by the amp. Clean, powerful and engaging. I totally recommend the Vorzuge, I don't think you can go wrong for harder to drive cans. With lower impedance cans it helps to have a source with variable LO, so you can work around the aggressive gain


Thanks, very useful answer.
Well, my iems are the Sennheiser ie800 and Flare 2hd. The Flares clearly thank a powerful source, but the Senns are more sensitive. However I suppose that i'll have to wait for a good second hand offer...


----------



## Duncan

Does anyone know the difference between the Pure II+ and the Pure II Pro (other than price)? on the website the Pro PDF downloads are for the II+


----------



## di5mal

shigzeo said:


> ​  Okay full review is up at TouchMyApps.
> I must add just a few things but the text is as, though some additions re: measurements to be added.
> 
> I started impressions at the TouchMyApps forum. I'll have a full review later in the next few weeks. I think this product deserves the ink space and will find many fans as it breaks the mould. How is this? Well, it's an expensive product, selling from 400-700$ depending on where you are and what unit you choose. But rather than going the very tried road of all-out benchmark performance, VorzAMPpure and VorzAMPduo obviously plow their own sonic signature, and it's no an accident. It is wonderful.
> ...


genuinely never heard of these guys they cant have caught on too well


----------



## jjss

Dear fellows and owners of Vorzuge products, I have difficulty to find reviews / experiences on a direct comparison of Vorzuge's 6 products currently available"
1. VorzAmp Pure II PRO
2. VorzAMPduo II™ “New”
3. VorzAMPpure II +
4. VorzAMPduo
5. VorzAMPpure
6. VorzAMPpure II

I know that some models are the updated version of older ones like (3) is an updated ver of (5), but apart from the company's website, less than 5 reviews I could find online and the forum here, there is really no further information that I could read to assess the diff between the models. 

That's why I am hoping that someone on the forums who either had previously own, or current owners, or have more indepth information on these products could educate me the these models' diff as I'm trying to figure out which ONE I should go after.

Fyi, I now have the ALO Audio National and just love it, its build quality, sound quality and performance, and wonder how diff the Vorzuge products are vis-a-vis National.

TIA, 
jjss


----------



## jhog

jjss said:


> Dear fellows and owners of Vorzuge products, I have difficulty to find reviews / experiences on a direct comparison of Vorzuge's 6 products currently available"
> 1. VorzAmp Pure II PRO
> 2. VorzAMPduo II™ “New”
> 3. VorzAMPpure II +
> ...


I've not owned the national but have owned a few ALO amps, (Continental II, V, Rkiii) and personally think the Vorzuge is likely to be a step up in terms of SQ. I've got the Continental Duo, and the main (only?) reason for getting a Duo is for eq options - notably the bass boost. I couldn't live without it but YMMV. Compared to the updated version, my understanding is that it is slightly lower sq and slightly noisier and unstable with sensitive iems than the new version. BUT, and this is a huge one for me - the battery life is 26 hours on the old one, vs 8 hours on the new. Given this is clearly supposed to be a portable amp, that's a deal-breaker for me. Long story short, I absolutely love my Vorzamp and use it with everything from super sensitive Campfire iems to full size cans. It has needed repairs, which cost 185 Euros, but I happily paid to get it going again, given that there's little or nothing out there that I have seen which compares on terms of portable power, tonality and that bonkers bass boost! (Would be happy to hear of better options of other owners have "upgraded"...) I have recently acquired a Woo Audio WA8 which is on a whole other league in terms of sq, but then it's a totally different beast, and not portable in any meaningful sense...


----------



## Duncan

jjss said:


> Dear fellows and owners of Vorzuge products, I have difficulty to find reviews / experiences on a direct comparison of Vorzuge's 6 products currently available"
> 1. VorzAmp Pure II PRO
> 2. VorzAMPduo II™ “New”
> 3. VorzAMPpure II +
> ...


1 is the USB C version of 3 if that helps


----------

